# Renshaw's, the only way is up!



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

After a couple of months of using this site and now I've started checking it daily so i thought I'll start a journal!

I'll start giving a little back groud, been training since i was 21/22 ish (cannot remember) new nothing about what i was doing OR what i should of been eating. So first year / year and half was a little shady with far to much beer!

I started of as Mr bean pole, @ around 10 stone and 5ft 11. Now two years latter from that I'm at 11.5 stone.

Only in last six month have a really tried keeping it consistent as I can, but i struggle to maintain a diet working 10 hour shifts running shifts in a home for Adults with Autism but i have my normal three meals then try to eat anything i can in the gaps when i have a chance, seems to be working 

Any ways, I've been following the two day split of Cals, I'm thinking of changing too a three day routine as i'm finding i'm getting chances to train ever two - three days! 

Currently trying T-bullet to see how things of there nature work, with the added carb weigh hold by my muscle's i'm @ 12 stone (168lbs), ten days in!

Think I've covered all!!

Work out 12/11/11

Deads: 70 x 10, 70 x 10, 90 x 8, 100 x 2, 100 x 3, 70 x 6 (100 is new PB)

Military press DB: 14 x 10, 20 x 10. 20 x 10, 14 x 10

Pull down: 56 x 10, 70 x 10. 56 x 10

Leg press calfs (not sure what theses are called) 140 x 10, 140 x 10, 140 x 10 (VERY slow reps)

Biceps curls: 20 x 10, 15 x 10, 10 x 10

crunches (inverted): 20. 12, 10

Triceps push down: 70 x 15, 70 x 18, 70 x 10

I think if i go to three days as weights are getting high, I'll be able to improve more on weaker exercisers.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

some good results there mate ..def give the t bullets a go they are one of the best supps on the market at the moment .. i know a few guys i competed against have said the results they got were amazing .... the only down side to them are they are always sold out at the gym lol

is the workout you listed above performed twice a week .. or is that just one of your workouts


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

T-bullet is first one I've ever tried, so the strengh of it is very impressive allot more then I could of imagined!! XD

As managed PB on deads, before it was 90 + bar so 100 x 2, twice! is allot.

On work out before did 100kg squat also! another pb XD (But using smith machine as bar wasn't free) normally can do around 90 on that or 80 with bar.

The other workout is, deads

squats

bench

dips

calves (weak body part ALTHOUGH, i never get pain afterwards so i do them on both parts of workouts)

Allot of the time i find i have energy left over so i do a couple of light sets.

I think i need to do three parts so that i can have two or three exercise per muscle group with greater space between squats and deads.

I used to find i didn't have enough time to do more then two times a week but of late I've had time for 3 - 4 times a week.

Its difficult as i don't work consistent hours or rota so nothing is ideal or easy to plan for!

(just reread what i wrote and i think it clearly illustrates my confusion!)

I'll do some research in to another workout and then post what i find on here and see what you guys think!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

On the routine i was thinking something like this! Will be around 2 - 3 days rest between each part all depending on work.

working 3 - 5 sets of 8 to 10

normal starting light hitting max area by three and working back down if go to set five

Let me know what you think! 

Day 1:

Deadlift

wide-grip pull lat pull down

underhand pull down

Hammer curl

Curl (machine)

Calf on leg press machine

Day 2:

DB bench press

DB incline bench press

Tricep Push down

Trisep Dip machine

Pec dec

Dips

Day 3:

Squat

Leg press

Calfs on leg press machine

DB millitary press

DB shoulder shrug

BD up right row


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Started on "day 2" or whatever will call it, Chest and triceps.

I decided to swap dip machine to overhead tricep extensions, this is because as i said in another topic my arms are uneven so i want to use as many exercise using db.

I think also i'll swap Tri push downs (machine) to using a rope on each arm?

Well:

*KG x reps*

db bench: 14KG x 10, 18 x 10, 22 x 18

DB incline: 10 x 14, 22 x 8, 14 x 15

Overhead tricep ext (Each arm): 6 x 10, 10 x 10, 4 x 16

Tri push down machine: 56 x 10, 63 x 10, 70 x 16

Pec dec: 42 x 10, 49 x 10, 63 x 10

Dips asst: 20 x 5, 35 x 10, 25 x 10 (Theses was killer i think they might need doing earlier in routine)

Chest didn't seem as worked as normal but triceps allot more pumped


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Also 170lbs - so thats another 2lbs from the bullets. Will see how much actaully increased afterwards!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Just my pennys worth mate,

Day 1:

Deadlift

wide-grip pull lat pull down

underhand pull down Id change this for a row, so one pull down one row per session

Hammer curl

Curl (machine) Free weights would be better if you can keep form

Calf on leg press machine

Day 2:

DB bench press

DB incline bench press

pec deck here if you want to do it but id concerntrate on compunds

id put dips here

Tricep Push down

Trisep Dip machine no need for more tricep 2 exercises are enough IMO

Pec dec

Dips

Day 3:

Squat

Leg press

Calfs on leg press machine

DB millitary press

DB shoulder shrug

BD up right row

Also, some reps are quite high any reason for this? Id try keep the weight so rep range is 6-10.

But im sure someone else could advise better, but as nobody had thought id have a go.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

And i'd maybe swap lat pull-downs for wide grip pull-ups. Gotta be able to lift your own bodyweight surely before anything else...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks dave! I'll make your changes as i new it wasn't perfect but its my first attempt at making my own routine and not just following someone else's!

Dorsey you know what is odd, in all of the routine I've followed in the past have had pull up in them and i forgot it in this one  will add it in!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Todays legs and shoulders work out! 

*Weight x rep*

Squat: 50 x 10, 70 x 5, 70 x 7

Leg Press: 50 x 10, 80 x 6, 90 x 8 (First time using hammer strength leg press rather then the other one? lol)

seated calf raises: 30 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 15

DB military press: 16 x 10, 20 x 8, 24 x 4, 12 x 10 (dropped weight on the 24s, last set was to test if shoulder was okay)

DB shrugs: 20 x 10, 30 x 10, 36 x 4 (Db slipped forward on this one and couldn't hold)

Pull up asst: 25 x 10, 20 x 8, 20 x 9

Not to bad, annoyed about military press, i lifted the weight allot easier then normal to start position, did the movement easier then came down a little bit to far back and had to let go!! 

Also, Shrugs with DB, Need advice, When i ever go for bigger weights i can hold them fine they just end up sliding forward to the point i cannot hold them.

Thanks


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Time to go and decorate a cake!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Also, Shrugs with DB, Need advice, When i ever go for bigger weights i can hold them fine they just end up sliding forward to the point i cannot hold them.


Liquid chalk, a man's best friend!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a bad work out to day..

had a few drinks afterwards (up till now) as my sisters 21st birthday 

Todays work out:

*weight x reps*

Deads: 50 x 10, 90 x 5, 100 x 2, 50 x 8 (Seen stars!)

Rows: 35 x 10, 70 x 10, 105 x 2, 77 x 9 (Grip screwed from deads)

Curls: 14 x 8, 14 x 8 14 x 8

Tri push downs, 35 x 10, 70 x 8, 70 x 10

This isn't my normal workout, yet i was in a hurry and the lat pull down machine was busy and my arms was killing from the deads. I'm not sure what you think but maybe Biceps should be on another day and triceps on this day as i found it easier to do them? hmm


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, has any one else bruised there man piece from deads!! Haha

Good thing it didn't hurt, just noticed the bruise!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

renshaw said:


> Also, has any one else bruised there man piece from deads!! Haha
> 
> Good thing it didn't hurt, just noticed the bruise!


nearly, i quite often bruise my knee


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an actual bruise lmao!

Although i do often hit my knees and ankles on the lighter weight that i can do faster reps


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

right very busy week with girl friends birthday and my sisters and developed a sore throat,

So training took a back foot!

My throat seems to be be hurting less and less as the day goes on so tomorrow morning, I'm of the gym before work.

TIME TO STOP WITH THE EXCUSES!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Good workout this morning! 

DB Bench press: 18 x 10, 24 x 10, 24 x 10 (dropped weight to complete sets of 10)

DB Incline press: 14 x 10, 14 x 10, 14 x 10

DB Fly: 6 x 10, 12 x 10, 12 x 10

Dips Asst: 15 x 10, 15 x 10, 15 x 10

Seated dips: 28 x 20, 56 x 10, 63 x 10

Not sure one which chest exercise my form was out on but by the time i was doing fly i felt allot of burn on my left shoulder! I'll have to monitor this next time round!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Incline I would've thought mate although I stand corrected if i'm wrong. My trail of thought is, the higher the bench placement, the more you'll start to utilise the shoulders.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I put the bench angle at the first hole! lols..Any low would be flat 

So is it normal to feel burn on shoulder? This is a reason I've never really upped the weight on this exercise.

I'm starting to see the use of a journal now, in the past i just forget about little things such as this and just keep doing the same things over and over!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

fleg said:


> Again, as many have posted similar type of pain.. I would suggest training your rotar cuff each workout. V light - 5kg dumbbells max really no need go heavy.


I just went with the 2. something kg on the cable machine with crossover 10 x 3 sets each arm. I Belleville that train the rotary cuff?

cable set to hight of arm out straight pulling from opp side of body (in-line with shoulder) then stretching out arm to side.

badly explained will try to find a demonstration in a min!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Todays work out went well! 

*Reps x weight*

Squats: 10 x 50, 9 x 80, 5 x 82.5, 7 x 50

Leg press: 10 x 60, 10 x 85, 5 x 90, 5 x 100

Calfs: 12 x 20, 12 x 20, 12 x 20

Military press DB: 10 x 18, 10 x 22, 10 x 22

shrugs: 20 x 30, 20 x 30, 20 x 30 (2=15kg weights)

Pull up Asst: 10 x 20, 10 x 25, 10 x 25 (Killed because of popped blister from last deads session!)

Sit ups decline: 20 20 20

Not bad at all, two PB!  on squats there more partials on the two sets of 5. My plan is to up the weight on them sets keeping them at five but partials. Whilst upping the 50 by 5kg a week using full rom and hopefully meet in the middle! See how this works for a month 

Weight is 78.8 kg - T bullet finished today after 30 days been using reload for the last 8 days now.

I started at 73.02 kg! 161lbs to 173.7lbs

This is down to me getting my diet a little better also and changing my routine so wasn't so badly over training! So will keep my kcls up! and see how it goes.

Aswell, as i used to drink loads almost every day and this has recently changed to


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

nice 1 m8ty,, stick at it bro


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just found a notepad where i took measurements on 30/6/2011 @ 161lbs to 173.7lbs

*Arms:* 34.5cm

*Chest: *94cm

*Calves:* 35cm

*Legs:* 53cm

Today!

*Arms:* 36cm

*Chest:* 98cm

*Calves:* 38cm

*Legs:* 55cm


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

gains all over well done mate. Hopefully keep that size now that bullets are finished.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, I've noticed a massive strength increase today since been on reload.. Well, its ether strength, confidences or aggression but the dead lifts flew up!

Deads: 60 x 10, 80 x 10, 100 x 3 these's felt really easy compared to before!  So went for 110 but legs lifted but couldn't straighten back bit overly ambitions!

Row: 70 x 10, 91 x 5, 56 x 10

Curls: 14 x 10 x 3

Rope curls: 25 x 10, 25 x 14 (no rest) 15 x 10

Side rope pulls: 6 x 10 x 3 (alternative arms no rest) For rotary cuffs

rope triceps pull downs (one arm) 11 x 3 x 3. without rest/alternative arms.

Hammer curls: 6 x 10, 10 x 10, 12 x 10

I think i need to workout the names of the rope exercises!

Extra reps are only because of works party tonight, bit of a shirt work out  haha


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

5ft 11.

The deads and squat lifts don't include the weight on the bar ether, as I am unsure what they weigh.

I am still skinny but the way I've been working seems to be good for strengh.

I.e.

Lets say deads, This time the 10 reps will be 60kg, so i'll put them up to 65 next time and probably leave the 80kg the same times 10.

And hopefully do more at 100. eventually the middle one will move and the top one will.

So the main increase on full reps is on the first half of the workout?? Once i get to about 5 - 8 on the 100 i'll increase by five and go for 2 reps.

(ignore my try of 110, because it was silly! bit to much adrenalin flowing)

Seems to be working well on deads. I am more curious on increasing squats to max though as i train on my own so i slowly put them up 

For now it is working, So will see how it progress

Does this make sense?? You opinion would be appreciated, like if this sounds foolish!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting ready for works party / meal & the shirt i brought in about june the button over my chest looks like its about to pop!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Few pressups in the toilet to keep it full during the evening? 


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've done back and bi and tri today mate!

So its not even pumped


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

to added to it fleg, I was thinking for first two years of training i didn't know what i was doing i never made any gains maybe abit of over training toning as my diet was all beer and take aways once a day!

But i was still around 10 stone @ 5 ft 11 and was hitting more and more weight i.e. all on machines chest press 56 x 15 x 3

was doing that machine four times a week and other stuff i found easy over and over again..

pushing weight up to 70 ish.

So maybe i increased in "skinny fck bad diet stay same weight" but got stronger

Not sure if this is possible? lols


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

good workout today! Hit three personal bests 

Had to mix up order of workout a bit because of equipment for squat was in use and didn't want to use the smith machine.

Calfs: 40 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10

Military press: 20 x 10, 22 x 10, 24 x 7

Squat: 55 x 10, 80 x 10, 85 x 10(plus weight of bar)

Leg press: 85 x 10, 100 x 10, 105 x 10

Shrug: 40 x 10 x 3

Oblique side stretch: 20 x 10 x 3 (not sure what this is actually called, was no rest alternative sides)

Pull ups: 15 x 8 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

After i think 3 months of using only DB for bench press due to A. uneven arms B. not much gains.

I decided today i'll reintroduce them as part A is equal around the bicep but still not near to the joint? (not completely sure how to hit the lower bi)

But i used to only do bench with the smith machine and due to little gains i must of had really bad form. I am going to reintroduce them with Olympic bar with really low weight really low weight to work on form and use it as a warm up exercise.

Bench press: 10 x 10 x 3 (+bar)

Db bench: 22 x 10, 24 x 10, 26 x 10

Incline bench: 14 x 10, 16 x 10, 22 x 9

Fly: 10 x 10, 12 x 10, 14 x 10

Dips asst: 10 x 9, 10 x 8, 10 x 7 (fell off on last one and the pad shot up and flicked back up right!)

Cable down pull: 21 x 10, 28 x 10, 28 x 10 (swapped from seated tri push down to this. It seemed allot harder and could do half the weight!)

Sit ups: 20 20 20 Incline + on a step aerobic step for more height) Was 10 reps 10 seconds rest 10 reps one min rest repeat)

Still hitting new personal bests on most exercise as increasing weight a little when i hit 10 reps on the exercise i then move on to next weight and move starting weight up to next DB.

One week and half of t bullet and weight is just under a 1lb down


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

keep going bud you dont seem to be losing much weight so maybe you will keep most of your gains hopefully


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks mate!! Hopefully but not expecting to lols

strwngh is going up still what must mean i didnt push myself enough when using them


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

looking good m8...:wave:


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hit personal best all over again in reps on deads and sit ups as well as weight on rows! 

Deads: 65 x 10, 80 x 5 (sore hands, so got a bit of "blu roll" for wraps) 100 x 2, 100 x 9 PLUS BAR

Row: 70 x 10, 91 x 10, 98 x 5

Pull down: 49 x 10, 70 x 6, 56 x 10 (not done this exercise in few weeks due to broken machine or it being busy)

Curls: 16 x 8 x 3 and 12 x 10 x 2

Sit ups: 20 (1 min rest) 20, 10 (10second rest) 3

I do sit up on a incline machine, on top of a step bench

Hands are killing though, still not brought any chalk! Need to ASAP.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was just about to say order some chalk...then read your last line!

Myprotein Liquid Chalk | Myprotein.com

What rows are they mate, seated or bentover?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah you was the one that suggested to me last time, Yet never got round to ordering some! After today, I should of bloody listened to you!

They are seated rows, last time i couldn't complete the 91kg this time they felt easier so i upped the weight! 

Strengh is coming on every single workout!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah def looking good mate and def order that chalk, will really help will majority of pull exercises.

Dunno the weight on my seated rows, bloody gym doesn't say what the increments are!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I will defo be ordering some soon! After got all xmas stuff sorted!

As i keep getting sores/blisters from hands been damp and slipping.

Well mate i'm guessing what ever the weight is, its a hell lot more then mine!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Today I've realised the power of your mind and the effects it can have on your training!

I normally increase in small amounts.

Today i missed judge the weight on Squats (bad maths!) my heaviest lift has been 82.5 kg!

So i went for 80 kg.. but put on 90! This made me think so upped weights on leg press as well from 105 to 115 and no issue!

Think I've been under lifting...!

Squat: 50 x 10, 90 x 10, 95 x 6 (Plus bar)

Leg press: 90 x 10, 100 x 10, 110 x 10, 115 x 10

Seated Calfs: 40 x 10 x 3

Military press: 14 x 10, 22 x 10, 22 x 10, 22 x 6 (struggled to lift to starting position because of biceps pain  )

Shrug: 50 x 10 x 3 (1 x 25 kg weight per hand)

Oblique side thing: 25 x 10 x 3 (alternative sides no rest)

Pull ups: 15 x 5, 15 x 10, 15 x 10 (Bloody sore hands from back sets!)


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I underlifted for ages, not a bad thing for perfecting form. I practice positive thinking in the gym now and came on leaps and bounds and know my real limits now.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

As long as you keep progressing the weights each week you would've got there in the end anyway, some good lifting there mate


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I felt i could of added allot more to leg press but another thought went through my head.. "you have work latter and being able to walk is useful"

Squats though I'm impressed by as there is always a fear of dropping the bar as i train alone! 

Hopefully this will boast my confidence!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Keep pushin hard mate. It takes time to know what you can lift and constantly push yourself and having the confidence to push that last rep training alone.

But be confident, sure you will keep progressing well bud.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you mate, the other thing i noticed is hardly no shoulder pain when bar is on shoulders.

I'll keep pushing on!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

to add weight every week is critical to get you frequency/volume right, if not there will be a finite amount you can add before tiredness stops you adapting each week to new weights.

it is important to push as hard as you can, but always know this is recovery orientated training, i trained even harder when i plateau`d and really am good at driving myself in to the ground..

atrophy tastic lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cal, what you said shown to day! As the amount you can add! ...Why are you always right! 

Db bench, plan was 26, 26, 28kg. When i got there two guys had the 26 and 28, So i had a choice so i started at 24 for 10 then thought I'll give 30kg a go! Could hardly do four!

Normally on weight increase i can do 6 - 8 but the jump of missing out 28's was obvious to much and a mistake because i was impatient!

On the other hand, I did lift them!!

DB bench, 24 x 8, 30 x 4, 26 x 8, 26 x 8

DB incline: 22 x 10 x 3

Db fly: 14 x 3 x 10

Asst Dip: 10 x 10, 10 x 10, 10 x 9

Seated Tri push down: 49 x 10 x 3 (about 20 seconds rest)

Weights dropped a tad to 77.8kg after stopped T-bullet 15 days ago so only lost 2Lbs!

This might be down to, I didn't have a coffee before training and had oats + shake rather then, shake and 3 egg sandwich!

Will have to have normal breakfast and see if that is what caused the weight drop.

I always weight my self after breakfast when at the gym when I've finish training wearing pretty much the same clothes!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Both bars was in use so i didn't get to do warm up set of bench at very low weight to practise form!

Was in a rush as got to get to work!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads: 40 x 6, 80 x 10, 9 x 10, 100 x 5

Pull down: 56 x 10, 70 x 10, 70 x 8

Curls, 16 x 12, 12 x 12, 8 x 12

EZ Curls: 10 x 10 x 3 + bar

That's all i did didn't have much motivation with it being xmas eve! Seems to of struggled with deads so ether strengh is getting lose a month on after T-bullet..Or it was something to do with that bottle of wine the night before!

we'll see!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Right... Christmas is! to much beer! Need to cut that down allot this year, not had the time to train and had dersert every day sometimes twice..Yet this was the reason didnt enter the MC's 2011 FFF Award i've lost 4lbs!!

I'm assuming that was all water due to being dehydrated as i seems I've drunk at least 4 cans a night.

Started eatting properly from now and have to try to get as many kcals in a day as i can!

Happy new year everyone! I hope all goes well! 

Also, I'll set aims want to get to 14 stone & try to cut down to a more ripped 12.5 - 13 stone!

target: 150kg for deads + squat

Bench 80 kg

But over all, Improving all weights!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat wu 50 x 10, 90 x 5 (STRUGGLED) 90 x 10, 95 x 10 (dug deep for last two)

Leg press 100 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 9

Seated calfs: 40 x 3 x 10

Mil press: 18 x 10 x 3 + 12 x 10

Shrugs: 20 x 10 x 3 ( thought these's was easy was meant to of got 25's)

Pull ups 5 x 2 first try at body weight!

After last time where i got a max of 110 i think, That i found it easy so this time i lowered the reps and seen how high i could go, so i think next time I'll aim to hit sets of 10 working up to 140 mark!

I think this is best exercise to work legs on as i train alone whilst building squat up slowly mainly because there is no chance of dropping a bar on my self on leg press!

Anyways, I've got a sore throat didn't seem to effect much!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

well todays went ...From bad to good! I've still got a sore throat and energy was down when doing chest so dropped weights and gave up BUT then move to triceps and they was working as hard as ever so they got the biggest part of the workout!! Will defiantly shock them!

Bench: 10 x 10, 10 x 10, 20 x 10 (+ bar)

DB bench: 24 x 10, 16 x 10, 12 x 10, 12 x 10

DB behind head extensions: 10 x 10, 10 x 10, 20 x 10, 28 x 10, 28 x 10 (really slow reps for first two sets)

rope pull down triceps: 25 x 10, 20 x 10, 15 x 10, 10 x 10 (30 seconds rest between last two sets, no rest first ones)

I noticed today on the bench press as i am keeping it low to work on form that when i went from 10 kg to 20kg (plus bar) i actually had more control so i think 20 will be my starting point to build the weight up from.

This workout was limited very much by my own energy and feeling a little ill but surprisingly the increased sets, less exercises and weight hasn't made me feel any less pumped!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

You do bench press then flat db press, have you thought about doing incline to change the angle your hitting chest at?

I find also find lifting to light feels like less control. Hope you hit your goals mate keep on pushing.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree with Dave, defo no need for two flat pressing movements. Perhaps keep flat for the bar and then incline on the first notch using DB's?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand what you are both saying i normally do, incline DB and db fly but dropped them as lack of energy and added extra triceps exercise's.

Your two are probably right though but this is my thinking,

I used to do a couple of warm up sets on db so 14, 16 then 24, 26, 26, (todays intention was meant to be 26, 26, 26 but that failed cause of energy levels!  )

So rather then the 14 and 16kg sets the bench press was used as a warm up at the same time as concentrating on form.

so do you think i should drop DB and just work on increasing bench at a lower weight then currently on DB??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ that's what I meant but didn't say it very well. Incline and flat rather than 2xflat presses.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah that is what i normally do, but been using barbel bench as a warm up set before DB to work on form.

But I'll drop DB bench and work on adding weight to the bar from next week onwards mate! 

Thank you.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry my last post was aimed at Dorseys you must have posted while I typed.

I looked back and see your flat bench, incline db, and flys workouts

I see what your saying about yr last session now. Fatigue/illness etc is a major factor so need to train aroun it or rest so fair play.

I'd say flat with a bar as easier to add small weight consertrate on this as your main chest exercise, then incline bar or dumbbells after. I prefer db's but see what works for you.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yesterdays workout.

Deads: 50 x 10, 85 x 8, 95 x 4, 80 x 6, 50 x 10 (struggled on higher weights so did drop sets)

Row: 84 x 8, 56 x 10, 56 x 10, 42 x 10

Curls: 8 x 10, 8 x 10, 8 x 10 (15 seconds rest)

BB curl: 15 x 10 x 3 (15 second rest)

Got a massive burn of the lower weight with less rest on bi's! 

Still struggling with energy though, Still recovering from cold


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 50 x 8, 60 x 7, 70 x 10, 80 x 7 Couldn't get the bar to bloody sit on my shoulders without being painful! Unsure why! 

Leg Press: 100 x 10, 120 x 10, 122.5 x 10

Seated Calf Raise: 40 x 10 x 3

Military press: 14 x 8, 18 x 8, 22 x 10, 22 x 8, 14 x 10

Lat Raise: 4 x 12 x 4 (lifted to head height)

Pull ups: bw x 6, 20 x 10, 20 x 10

Energy levels still felt down!! This is getting annoying now!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel fatter then I've ever felt before! Might just be bloatedness!! But can defo pinch a couple of inch on the belly.

Will be reintroducing cardio very soon! Stopped before June last year though XD


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You made any changes to diet of late that could be having an effect?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I've said before my diet isn't great but i do my best for the amount of time and option i have, this is mainly because of work.

I think, it could just be down to Christmas but its taking a while to show, I'll start doing cardio soon and hopefully it'll just drop off 

I loose weight really easy i.e. i put on weight in the past lost it in under 6 weeks by doing 2km jog / run after each work out on a treadmill, my only aim was to beat the time i did it before! so around 10 mins exercise at best made me loose weight.

This is the reason i stopped cardio though, its because i struggle to gain weight.

But back to diet, the reason i struggle is probably down the kcal intake!! Pfft


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

that was more of a ramble / thinking out loud,

but I'm guessing i came to the right conclusion!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not going to get all my work out in the week!! So putting back / bi and chest and tri's together today..

Wish me luck! keeping weight same, yet dropping to 8 reps!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that went allot better then I thought!! Felt tired after chest set but bi's and tri came fighting back!!! 

Deads: 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8 (+bar)

pull down: 56 x 8 x 3

DB bench: 22 x 8, 24 x 8, 24 x 8

BB incline bench: 35 x 8 x 3

DB curl: 8 x 8, 12 x 8, 14 x 8 (8 per arm)

Rope curl: 25 x10, 30 x 10, 30 x 12

Asst dip: 10 x 8 x 3 Really slow reps and paused at the lowest point

I dropped, machine row and seated tri push down, but as you can imagine the all over up body pump looks awesome haha!

Weight 78.6kg worries of belly yesterday might of been bloatedness, as don't seems as bad right now can top abs and line in center!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

This is also the first time i didn't get blisters from deads!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I check this site far too much!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

This week has been mad at work, everyone off sick so nature of my job I have to cover and been searching for a house with my girlfriend, so its been difficult to train this week!

So same as last week I'll have to cram the full routine in to two days!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well i tried to redo a two day split to make up for the lack of working out this week due to what i explain above ^^

But i thought against it as felt tired when tried one set of db bench press so decided to stick to normal routine.

Deads: wu50 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 92.5 x 8 (+bar)

Lat pull down: 46 x 8, 56 x 8, 63 x 8

Row: 46 x 8, 56 x 8, 63 x 8

Bb curl: 12 x 8, 6 x 20, 4 x 20, 4 x 10 (15 seconds rest, Alternative arms)

Rope side pull ?? (Rotary cuff) 6.25 x 10 x 3 (alternative arms)

Once again, *NO BLISTERS! *


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i will reply to last pm bud.. soz lazy bllcks mode..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

going well on lat pull downs bud you tried pull ups yet or still building stength up for body weight, good consistant deads though mate always a plus when abs show=-)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

pull ups are almost at body weight mate just missed them out... you just reminded me.

going gym with gf tomorrow... so unsure how that'll work as shes not been before.

shes slim just not toned yet think shes fat haha.

any tips on how to adapt my leg routine for her to do something also??


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

renshaw said:


> pull ups are almost at body weight mate just missed them out... you just reminded me.
> 
> going gym with gf tomorrow... so unsure how that'll work as shes not been before.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate I went with the Mrs at start of month and could not get anything done with 1001 questions being asked about this that, If their is someone who work's their who can go through a basic routine for her and leave you to it that would be ideal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you could always point her in the direction of the either the cross trainer or runnning machine for a start bud and like archie says, leave you to it if your doing legs bud lol my girlfriend just laughs at me =-)


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL. I know where ur coming from!! Got my Mrs inducted last Fri and coz I'm away she hasn't even been yet!! Hmmm. And they say they wna do something but don't have the motivation!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

well....didnt get any of my workout done.......

45 min cardo though!!

i think i'll need to come an hour before she comes to do my workout then do cardio with hers..

n abs as she wouldnt listen about how to get them toned and thats she needs to train other muscle groups!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

and 20mins latter....shes still not out the changing room..gosh!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

okays yesterday i did ...

thought i'd post without just moaning..

also did get one exerciseni wanted to doo!!

squat 50 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10

situps bw x 12 x 3

15;min cycle, cross trainer and rowing.

and my legs are bloody killig today.. talk about shocking them!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

DB bench: 14 x 12, 20 x 12, 20 x 12, 20 x 10

DB incline bench: 12 x 12, 16 x 10, 16 x 10, 16 x 10

Dips: 20 x 8 x 3

Seated tri push down: 42 x 15 x 3

seat abs thing...: 35 x 30, 25 x 30

Still having energy level issues i think its because i'm not finding enough time to train rest and work!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i will reply to last pm bud.. soz lazy bllcks mode..


Only just seen this message mate! Missed it when was updating on phone probs, No problems!

Not had any chance to do anything of late! Time isn't on my side!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just found 14 T bullets.. Unsure why i only have 14 haha!

But got a 10 days of work from Monday, so decided what the heck, will start taking them today i use the time of to train extra! Might give a tiny bit of an extra kick but nothing more.

Back and bi tonight.. The girlfriends coming along again...! So hopefully will get the routine completed tonight


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Last night:

Back / Bi

Pull down: 63 x 10 x 3

Row: 56 x 3 x 10

Asst pull ups: 15 x 10 x 3

Asst dips: 15 x 10 x 3

bb curls: 10 x 10 x 5

Sitting ab curl machine: 35 x 20, 65 x 10, 30 x 15

15 min cross trainer

Another little random work out, was because the girlfriend came with me what made it hard to do all i required and keep her entertained! Didn't go to bad though 

anyways, Off to the gym now to do the deads i missed out on!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Tar dorsey...

Protein- 1.25- 1.5gram X 1 Lb. body weight

Fat- .6-.75gram X body weight

Carb- 1.5-1.75gram X body weight

221g - 265g protein = 884 - 1060 cals

106g -133g fat = 954 - 1197 cals

265g - 309g carbs = 1060 - 1236 cals

Total Cals: 2898 - 3493


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just deads!

WU, 50 x 5, 50 x 5

90 x 5

110 x 3

130 x (half rep couldn't get chest fully back and ears popped!)

120 x 1

50 x 8 (50 never felt so light!!)

The 120 is my new personal best, i think if i went 120 then 125 i'd of hit it, just made my self a massive wall to get the 120 after failing the 130...

Or another way to look at it, at least i got the 130 of the ground!! XD

This seems a good starting point for improving strength and doing a low rep heavy routine one week and a lighter hight rep following week..!

Weight: 78.6kg


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good on ya bud will be good too see progress well done on 120 by the way


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bud 5kg is not gonna get you there, promise..

i failed 200kg 2x in novemeber i think cos i tried same thing, albeit for partial, im now pulling 220..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

so next time 122 your saying cal??

also i didnt say 120;plus bar.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

no really pain ether just normal Doms must mean lift was pretty on form.. hard tonjudge myself never less.

Only thing is my right ancle sore to touch at the front... odd


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you had a youtube search of mark ripptoes vids bud?

a slight tweak to my form added 8.5kg to my deadlift pb 2 weeks ago..

a vid of your goodself would be good too.. 

2.5kg max bud..

if your still adding or feel you can add those sort of flagrant weight jumps lol, youre a way off a single with total justice done to it..

look to get yourself into the postion where you HAVE to add 1kg and are thinking about your next deadlift all week and basically sh1tting it as to whether you manage to pull it or not..

and then i`ll welcome you to my world :wink:


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah i loved how he explained them.. i did that last one following him word for word..

feet half under .. its closer then you think remember!

bend knees to touch the bar

keep ass at starting hight.. grab the bar

chest up high!

how much does the bar weigh btw?? as i never add them.

Hopefully i'll get to thatt point soon 

im going 125 next time... as i got 130 of the ground so i no i can lift it...

After that i should slowly add weight 

i will have a reapectable dead by June!!

(in my view that is 150 added to a bar)


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

A normal Olympic bar is 20kg mate.

In which case, if you have not been counting the bar you are at 140 already.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that weight added to the lift mate or not counted i.e. in a proffessional compatition??


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

renshaw said:


> Is that weight added to the lift mate or not counted i.e. in a proffessional compatition??


The weight of the bar is always included in the total lift.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

okaays.

i never added it to mine will from now on..!

so can call my lift 140.. lols.

legs tomorrow mornning!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

You just added 20kg on your pb without leaving the house 

Have a good one tomorrow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

renshaw said:


> okaays.
> 
> i never added it to mine will from now on..!
> 
> ...


:becky:

well your ego`s well under control matey, collars count too lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> :becky:
> 
> well your ego`s well under control matey, collars count too lol


haha i was wearing a watch also!! so thats anothernfew grams! haha


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol , there you go mate you obviously so nearly cracked 150, bet you can pull it next time.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

...without realising!!! might have to change Junes goal!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I won't set a weight goal I'll just see where it takes me!.. I'll set 150 for reps though! 

Squat: 70 x 10, 100 x 6, 120 x 10 > 70 x 15

h/s Leg press: 100 x 10, 120 x 10, 125 x 10 (+machine)

Seated calf raise: 30 x 12 x 3

military press: 14 x 8, 22 x 6, 14 x 10, 14 x 10 (struggling with weights on the exercises!)

BB upright row: bar x 10, 40 x 6, 30 x 10

DB Lat raise: 6 x 12, 6 x 12, 8 x 10, 6 x 8, 4 x 10 (around 20seconds rest, Massive burn at low weights)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Reload + liquid fury ordered

And Creatine Mono ordered... This is because, I've didn't notice a difference between KR and other mono I've tried in past (Holland and Barrett) so don't see the reason to pay the extra....

For anyones benefit.. if they care.

I start T-bullet in end of November, used erm.. 5.5 ish weeks worth followed by Reload, followed by three weeks (ish gap) then two weeks what currently on of T-bullet untill used up.. then reload...what just ordered.

Then nothing.

Gaimed over a 10lbs in total... That includes what i lost during reload and afterwards.

To be honest, i think I've made the most of the products.

I'll post states at all stages soon 

...DETOX coming up!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not had time to train...

As been searching for a new house to rent, well found somewhere today xD

Handed in all the paper etc.. £210 bloody quid.. for them to do a credit check and send a email to your manager...!

rip off!!

Worst part is.. My credit history isn't to good as used to have a house on my own... What's difficult to afford.

So if they say no I've just thrown £210 away!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Could you get someone to sign as guarantor for you?

I did that for my daughter when she moved out, not because she had a bad credit history but because she works part time and the landlord wants to ensure that they get their rent no matter what.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I have no idea, it might not be an issue at all, hopefully. I'm guessing we'll cross that bridge in a few days when I get a response from the letting agency. Everything that was negative towards my credit rating has been paid of but unsure if they see it like that!

I did tell them when i was there.

Just have to hope all is good!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

bench: bar x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 10, 50 x 9

Decline bench: bar x 10, 30 x 10, 35 x 10, 35 x 15

close grip bench: bar x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10

DB overhead vertical behind head tricep (WHATS THE NAME?) 28 x 10 x 3

tricep push down: 42 x 10, 49 x 10, 56 x 15

Decided to swap to a bar because db have stopped adding weight for last few weeks even months....so starting low max was two 15kg plus bar today!

and hopefully be able to work out in weight...

Workout took only 30 mins as was in a rush!! Dropped fly to see if helps chest grow as it become weakest body part!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well we got the house and collected all my old stuff from my dads attic today to check through it all to make sure all is still working etc!

Got to buy allot of new stuff, so going to be a expensive couple of months..! But moving in some time next week.

Hopefully be able to keep getting in the training session... Might aim for next work out to just be only compounds exercise's, as it seems I'm not finding the time.

Although this might be to much doing, bench squat and deads on same day.

It looks like I'll have to change to a two day split for a while or just use this time as a break and train whenever i can.

Who knows.. Last time when I thought i wouldn't be able to train because of work and personal reason and I had to really really push to make time i ended up training more!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drop the decline bench as well and you will grow.

the next week your body will thank you for not doing the extra sets and allow you to increase weight on the bar..

in fact i`d do

incline bench 3 sets at whatever reps youre at.

dips 2-3 sets, start weighting them when you hit 15`s, third set bw

close grip bench 2 sets

and if you must triceps pushdowns 2 sets.

(ideally i`d do mili press directly after chest and not do the pushdowns)

by dropping volume you will add far more weight to the bar, if you believe you`ll be bigger, by being able to bench more (ultimately)

you have 100% of total effort per workout to give and thats it.

there is also an optimum amount of destruction your muscle fibres need to repair and grow, imo that doesnt involve training till your arms dont move, just till your energys all used up. (this is more applicable to natural training tho)


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you Buddy!! Hope u get back into routine soon!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cal im thinking of going for bigger weight and less exercise.. although when i see other peoples routines i do half as much already...

Would you increase rest to two mins to maximise effort per set??

Thank smudge!! still can use this time to read etc


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

increase to 2 mins?

jesus dude on hard leg sets i have at least 5 mins.

ive specifically been using timed rests of 1 mins between sets on squats and its crippling to poundages.

as long as you pick a rest period time and stick to it and not increase it over the weeks it`ll work fine.

well my routines half yours lol and it appears to work.

if flint stays on MC after he starts training on his own you`ll see precisely whats possible when a frail body and no appetite isnt an issue.

and maybe down the line if i win sommat, my low volume will be even more credible :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n if you have a read of flints journal you`ll see he discovered in 2 workouts with me how training harder with less was an epiphany


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads: 70 x 5, 120 x 7, 130 x 5, 70 x 10, 70 x 12 (all pause breath apart from last set)

Curls: 8 x 10, 14 x 10, 10 x 10

Ez curl: bar x 10, 10 x 10 10 x 10

FINISHED...!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I was following the advice of bornagainmeat head for the second week and doing week of higher reps and week of lower reps higher weight.

I'm on week two and i think that above lift might be more down to confidence building but managing 130 for 5 and 120 for 7 when before i only could do around 100!

This seems to be good for me at the moment to get my weights up and following Cals advice at the same time.

All i can say, is Thanks guys!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad it's working for you mate.

I respond really well to that kind of training.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I think its more dont to the change in training and its something new and excited so will work well for a while.

Will start using that approach with other compounds i think to!

Would you say, Do a week heavy and week high reps on all compounds??

OR mix it up? so some heavy and some high reps on legs

i.e. week one: Squat heavy, bench heavy, deads high reps.

Week two reverse?

or should it be cycled for a month or so on each compounds and the rest left doing the normal amount of reps


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Bench: 50 x 10, 50 x 10, 52.5 x 12 (using 50 as starting point for BB bench)

DB incline: 16 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 12

Cable flys: 30 x 10, 50 x 10, 60 x 11

Asst Dips: 25 x 10, 20 x 10, 15 x 10

Cable tri pulls?: 15 x 10, 21 x 10, 26 x 12

I'm confused with cable machine, as on one machine i can do 70kg and on the other i struggle to do 26kg?? Both made by the same company also..

Ones the long machine with about 8 ft gap between each cable and the other is the closer together, probably the average size machine.. if that makes sense!

Hit 80kg this morning, Heaviest been first thing in the morning after having normal breakfast etc! 

September: 73.2kg (11.5)

February: 80 kg (12.6)

Probably best gains I've ever made in that time period and down to all your lots advices!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

seriously bud, stick with compound lifts and forget those isolations..

greatest respect, ive seen your pics and they aint warranted yet 

maybe if you didnt do them you might be dipping unassisted or even...with weight..

how about a vid bud of your deads bud?

the format is less relevant ie reps and sets, the important thing is too adapt the the heavier weights without losing form.

thats the main reason i have everyone doing a set of 10 singles with just less than your 1rep max..

last reps are equal to your pb basically in how hard your working, but its your tiredness that makes it heavy not the weight perse..

its good practice for trying the all out lift..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Your not wrong cal, been slowly dropping exercises and see how it effects things.

Today i took out leg press and did a drop set on squats to see how that works and will concentrate on working up the weight on squat for a while!

I'll struggle to get a video as i train alone dude.

Squat: 70 x 10, 120 x 10, 125 x 4, 70 x 10

calf raises: 30 x 10 x 3

military press: 20 x 10 x 3

BB upright row: 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 42.5 x 8

bb lat raise: 10 x 10, 14 x 6, 8 x 10, 6 x 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ike the idea of a drop set n squats, im always too much of a bitch to try it tho lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Makes up for the extra one or two reps you cannot do when training alone.

So extra set seems to hit the spot!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well moving house tomorrow so been rushing around all week trying to get things packed up,

Obviously this is more important then training..

Hopefully back to it soon as sorted!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats the move pretty much sorted, obviously still got lots of things to put together and DIY to do..

But the main rush of it all is sorted now.

So its now going to be back to the training from next week hopefully.

Starting a routine in a new place seems a little daunting to take the first step.

Hopefully will kick start it next week!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So back to gym today!

Deads: 70 x 10, 100 x 10, 120 x 8, 100 x 10, 70 x 10

Seated row: 42 x 10 x 3

Shoulder press: 14 x 10 x 3

Bar bell shoulder pull up?? 35 x 8, 17 x 10, 17 x 10

(Remembered, i am meant be doing biceps not shoulders with back... two weeks off and forgot routine!)

BB curl: 17 x 10 x 3, really slowly

db hammer curl: 12 x 10, 10 x 10, 4 x 10

All i can say is after two weeks of and totaly deflated this is also down to spending 5 days of the time without a fridge what has a impact on what i could eat...

Meals where shite.

Well hopefully back at it from now!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

hope move went well bud, rest will do you good


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah all went well thanks lozza!! 

Just about all sorted and unpacked.

Todays workout,

DB bench press: 20 x 10, 26 x 8, 16 x 10, 16 x 10, 16 x 12

Close grip bench: 30 x 12 x 3

tricep overhead cable pull: 40 x 10, 55 x 10, 65 x 12

Thought I'd follow Cals advice and drop exercise's so only did bench press this time, but didn't feel as half tired as i did when doing incline and flat although did same amount of reps.

Think I'll have to plan the weight increase so i max out at the end, as struggled with 26s so dropped the weight.

only issue i had was, i finished all this in around 15 mins! compared to normally taking almost a hour?? Hmmm!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 50 x 10, 80 x 10, 100 x 10, 120 x 7, 100 x 10, 80 x 10, 50 x 10

Military press: 16 x 10, 22 x 10, 22 x 8, 14 x 10

Smith shrug: 30 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 10

Pull up: bw 10, 7, 5

Once again decided to drop exercise's and do drop sets after doing this for chest i got same amount of pump and doms afterwards as i normally got so thought I'd try it for legs


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

4lbs of boneless chicken breast £10

Was this a good buy? lols.

Trying to get in to a routine with more protein that isn't shakes!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Lols,isn't that almost cold chicken soup...sort of 

Going with cooking and eating cold when needed.

Hopefully there is benefits over normal protein shakes


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

*Going for the 150 deads todayy!!*

Also planned it though that one my alternative 10 x 3 and 5 3 2 1 weeks.

That the 150 should be on the 2!

Might be a bit ambitions but i'll let you know latters if hit the 2 plus an extra one..

If not it'll give me a little more energy then doing it at the end! 

Following Cals advice i looks like I've dropped this work out down to, only two exercises! Hmmm


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Woohooo

deads 70 x 5, 100 x 5 130 x 3 150 x 1.5 ... 70 x 10

Db curl 14 x 10, 16 x 10, 10 x 10

Ez curl 20 x 10 x 3 plus bar

last set of ten deads felttt so eassyy


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Bloody hell, dropping leg press and doing three extra drop sets on squat has now left my quads very painful to move!

Defiantly hit the spot..If not a tad to much!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it takes all m,y clients 90 mins for a workout M included doing pretty much what you do bud.

flint was in same place as you and 3 weeks later he was fcuked up from his deads and had very little left for all the rest..

currently youre not putting 50% effort plus into your big exercise dude and thats why youre finding it done in 15 mins..

interpretation is the key..

i had more energy for rest of workout at 100kg for sldl.

i`m now 3 months later at 142.5kg..

do you think im putting more effort into my deads now.. are they substantially more fatiguing..

OMFG yes.. :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not sure what ive advised you to do lol..

but this is my workout..

sldl

biceps

calves

this allows you to get very serious for the 2 small body parts.

incline bench press

shoulder press

dips n some pushdowns

squats

weighted chins in my case

calves again/could be shrugs/gripwork or abs here..

trust me dude, did squats last nite with one of my bigger stronger clients ans we were both on our backs after every set of squats..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So your sort of saying...

Adding more rest between sets, will increase the amount of effort given over all?? If i am reading what you said correctly.

My weights are going up slowly but my increases on the week one of strong man week two of bodybuilding lifts, this way is working of late though, so untill it fails to stop working i think i might carry on...

Never tried partials of deads but i don't have any back issue nor is it common in my family so should i be concerned if i am making weight increases??

Only known family issue is in knee's maybe this is some what related to the major pain in quads after squats? But its not joint pain...

Is squatting related pain down to the fact you are always walking on the muscle you've trained more so then other muscle groups, it hurts to lightly touch though let alone walk around


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I think i need to readd cardio though... My body fat is at an all time high, probably related to Tbullet and not the best diet....

Seemed weights gone up and stayed up, but whats been stored is fat and kept the strength.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My gosh, my legs are still killing! Going to move today till Sunday and hopefully I'll be able to walk!

Defiantly show I hit the spot, hard!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rushed at mo bud, make sure i answer..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well decided to revert back to training two times a week many on the grounds even on a three day split on average I'm only getting to gym twice a week!

For last couple of weeks I've not been doing different angles on bench press just doing same amount of sets but all on flat, this was because my progress halted on this lift,

stuck at DB 26kg x 10, sometimes not making the full 10 reps.

Well what I've been doing is working because hit a PB of 30 x 5! 

Also lowered weight on calves raises to do high reps at a slower speed..Burn felt bigger!

Bench: 14 x 10, 24 x 10, 30 x 5, 26 x 8, 20 x 10, 14 x 10, 14 x 14

DB behind head tri thing: 8 x 12, 6 x 12

Dips asst 25 x 10 x 3 & 25 x 7

Calves raises 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 12, 20 x 12

(Dropped squat as legs was last workout i did so letting them rest, will add that in next time though!)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Typical ay!

Change to two days as not had time to always completed 3 day split and this week i have loads of time off.

Will take some getting used to, think you dont need to train today rather then shite when can i get the third day in!!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well got a little carried away with the "couple" of drinks last night so made a massive impact, but still made it there..

Deads: 70 x 10, 120 x 10, 100 x 8, 70 x 10

Seated row: 42 x 10, 63 x 10, 84 x 10

Mil press: 14 x 10 x 3

db curl: 10 x 10, 10 x 10, 14 x 10, 14 x 10

Think i'm going to have a nap to clear my headache!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 70 x 10, 120 x 9, 100 x 10 100 x 10

DB Bench: 24 x 10, 24 x 10, 14 x 10 (struggled for some reason!)

Seated Calf raises: 30 x 10 x 3, 20 x 16, 20 x 17

Asst Dips: 25 x 10, 25 x 13, 25 x 10, 20 x 10

Cable flys: 11.25 x 12 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Been ill for two weeks what sucks!! Probably the start off it was why i struggled on bench press on last training session above!

Never less, if nothing else my muscle have all had time to fully rest and recover in the time off and should be able to hit it hard!

I am thinking of dropping all weights back about 10 - 20 kg on compounds and really working on technique.

I'll see how I'm feeling come tomorrow morning, I've got that I SHOULD BE AT THE GYM AND FEEL GUILTY feeling going on!! Seems I'm fit enough to return XD


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Okays this is now the start!!

Cut it back to basic totally...

This took almost a hour to complete, you'll notice weights being dropped allot.

Deads: 50 x 10, 70 x 10, 10 x 7, 70 x 10, 70 x 10 (Really concentrated on driving from legs as i think i'm using back far to much!)

Military press: 14 x 10, 16 x 10, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 16 x 8

Seated biceps curls: 10 x 10, 10 x 10, 10 x 12, 10 x 12, 10 x 10

Finished..!

Today, liquid fury shown how well it pumps, after almost three weeks of and all muscle fully relaxed/rested ... Boom, back to fully pumped!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

before hand i think i was lifting more with the arch of my back...Well when i was hitting 150, im surprised I've not had issues!

Because since i've concentrated on my legs to drive, ITS THE FIRST TIME I'VE FELT DOMS IN LEGS AFTER DEADS.. (Hours after lifting)

So all i can say is i am lucky not to of ****ed my back up... Totally reducing weight and building back up...#ScaredFace!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not had chance to log this week so...

Tuesday:

Squat: 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 70 x 10, 70 x 10

BB Bench: 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 10

DB Incline bench: 10 x 10, 16 x 10, 16 x 10

Dips: 25 x 10 x 3

Tricep rope pull down: 16 x 12 x 3

Seated calve lift: 30 x 10 x 3

And today,

Deads: 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 10, 100 x 10

lat pull down: 35 x 10, 56 x 10, 56 x 10

Military press: 18 x 10 x 3

Seated bi curls: 12 x 10 x 3, 10 x 10.

Lowered weight to work on form and also had some foot/ankle pain.. so this made me think twice about the technique on the lifts so lowering weight to hit good form.  knee been hurting to but my family have a history of bad knee and many operation to remove rubbing bones etc my dad was around my age when had first operation but he was working in a mine at the time!

Ordered T-bullet today before they go out of stock, will not use until i get a lot more consistent, weight is up from last time i used them 12 stone 3 now. (Before last bottle was 11.2ish 

So kept most what i gained and added some more since


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

ohh. lmao, i used Super drugs scales to check body fat they do not work!

First of all it said i was 5 ft 9... I'm closer to 6 foot and my body fat is 7.6% (estimated) haha!! Waste of 50 pence I'd say!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Login at hair dresses haha...

Squat : 70x 10, 80x 10, 80x 10, 85 x 10, 90 x 10

Seated calves rasies: 20x 12 x 3

Smitth bench: 40 x 3 x 10

Db incline: 16 x 3 x 10

Fly 8 x 8 x 3

Db tri extentions: 8 x 8 x 2, 6 x 8 x 2

Cable bent over tri pull? 35 x 10 x 2, 50 x 10 x 3

squats felt very solid!  I think reducing weight help with form allot more.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Friggin sore throat!!!

To much has stopped cosistancy this year, this WILL be gone before saturdays session!

Not gona stop me now!!

Also sent extreme delivery to old bloody address!! jackass me! Haha.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks fleg, thats how im thinking!



just got to get back in to a solid routine!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

deads: 50 x 10, 72.5 x 10, 82.5 x 10, 92.5 x 10, 102.5 x 8, 120 x 4

military press: 12 x 12, 16 x 10 x 3

lat raises: 4 x 10 x 3, 6 x 10 x 3

Bi - 25 x 12 x 4

Abs machine: 55 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10 (and so on untill 15 x 10) about 15 second rest.

Lat raises really burned even at that weigth was going really slowly, i think i need to work on shoulder weights!! Although, drinks last night made my vision go blurred after each military press.. Took about a minute to be able to see normal again!!

Slowly bringing deads back up to previous weights whilst really working on keeping good form  Stopped on 120's as skin ripped on right hand!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

worked it out that I've got a few more days I can train this week so decided to use the time and break down workout over extra day or two  Bit of a shock to system.

Also I've managed to hit higher weights/reps on doing chest and tri's without energy normally used for squatting.

Bb Bench: 50 x 10 x 2, 52.5 x 10

Incline smith: 40 x 5, 30 x 10, 32.5 x 10, 35 x 10, 37.5 x 10

Behind head single arm tri ext: 4 x 10 x 2, 6 x 10 x 2

Behind head double arm tri ext 18 x 10 x 2, 16 x 10

close grip bench: 20 x 10, 30 x 10

Dips asst: 25 x 8 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 75 x 10, 95 x 10, 85 x 10 x 4! (Depth lacked at 95, so lowered weight)

Leg press: 90 x 10 x 3

Seated Calve Press: 20 x 12 x 3

Laying leg press, Calfs: 70 x 10, 63 x 10, 45 x 10, 25 x 12

Ab machine 45 x 20, 35 x 10, 25 x 10


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

deads 75 x10 95 x 8 105x 4 75 x 7

iso lat shoulder press 30 x 10 40 x 10 50 x 10 50 x 10

ez curl outer 10 x 10 x 3

ez curl inner 10 x 10 x 3

squats yeasterday killed deads....

think im going to use hammer strengh iso lat shoulder press instead of mil press because a. ive hit bigger weights then before.. been stuck at 18kg for months b. feels alot more comfortable??

is this a good swap guys??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Breakfast: Two tea cakes + chicken breast!



Chicken needed using up


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beats my porridge


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decline Bench BB: 50 x 8 x 3 + 40 x 10 x 3

One arm db tri ext: 4 x 8 x 3

two arm db tri ext: 22 x 10, 28 x 8 x 2

Ast dips: 25 x 10 x 3

flat benches was busy so for first time i tried decline and well, i liked it was allot more comfortable then incline no shoulder pain etc and weight was about the same as flat bench!! Might keep using this exercise rather then incline where weights is around 30 kg and its really starts to hurt shoulders!!

Maybe it being busy was a good thing!  weights not moved in a few weeks but mirror is saying I'm looking allot better xD


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Resting a bit more now till weekend as considering training legs today but still a little sore so thought best off giving it a little rest..

Leg sat, back monday!

focus allot more on rest and and adding small poundage I'm not going to have to lower weights as tired self out to much for a looong long time!!

Also can anyone guess what book I'm currently reading...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

No idea whats wrong with me!!

Got to gym after a week break as felt totally drained last week.. Hit the gym didn't feel to bad did wu set on squat 70 x 10.. energy disappeared totally!

so dropped weight to 50 kg pushed out 20 reps as weight felt light... went for second set did 10 reps.

So thought skip that, went to bench and 50 kg felt heavier then ever did 1o... Then forced out 40kg x 10 x 2

Then thought screw it and went home, legs are really aching now about two hours afterwards....??

Not sure whats effecting energy levels, think a good night sleep is in order!

On other hand... weights up to exactly 80kg!  But noticeably body fat is also up..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get some rest bud and some carbs that always brings my energy back up can't have blistering workouts always mate we all get the occasional crappy days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Get some nox pump and some kre-alkylyn that with liquid fury I was smacked off my t1ts today


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

lozza said:


> Get some rest bud and some carbs that always brings my energy back up can't have blistering workouts always mate we all get the occasional crappy days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ate the mega cod father... as its cold, fish scampi chips mushy peas bread curry!!

That should give me some energy!!

Ignoring the fat content... haha

question is do i do that work out again tomorrow?? Or pretend i completed it and do back bis ahoulders??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Get some nox pump and some kre-alkylyn that with liquid fury I was smacked off my t1ts today


Haha, Didn't see this when i replied, Used liquid Fury ...But didn't feel tired until I tried to squat..!! Or would of used the Jack3D I've got before i left..  Oh well I just hit the sun bed and steam room to make up for time I normally used for working out  haha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Treat it as if youve done today's workout and crack on as per mate


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Haha, Didn't see this when i replied, Used liquid Fury ...But didn't feel tired until I tried to squat..!! Or would of used the Jack3D I've got before i left..  Oh well I just hit the sun bed and steam room to make up for time I normally used for working out  haha


Sunbed that's a bit vain isn't it


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Sunbed that's a bit vain isn't it


Haha.. Pointless that... Only use em at most onces a month, Always bloody forget got a card also!! Just had a bit of time to kill


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Came fighting back today!  Last time failed on deads at 105 x 4..

Deads: 7 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 130 x 4, 70 x 10, 70 x 8

HS Row: 40 x 10 x 3

mil press: 18 x 8 x 3

DB lat raise: 6 x 10 x 3

Chins asst: 25 x 8 x 3

Think the bigger weight on deads has knocked back other weights!! But will try to get back to the 150 mark again where i plateaued at before!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BB Bench: 50 x 10, 55 x 10, 57.5 x 8 57.5 x 7

Decline bench BB: 40 x 10 x 3

tri press down: 42 x 10 x 3

Dips Asst: 20 x 10 x 2, 20 x 9 x 2

Progression improving on previous BB pbs for reps!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just one question mate im interested to know looking at your squats and deads there up there really good numbers but you bench seems lower than what i would expect looking at your other lifts if that makes sense is there a reason for this


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was just thinking exactly the same Loz.

3 plates a side for deads but not even 1 for bench.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Never used to do deads and squat in the past .. so put them as a priority! ... Then i was doing DB press for bench and stalled at 26kg's for ages but never worked to rectify this,

Today i went from 52 kg x 10 to 57.5 for two sets i'm pretty sure that i could of done 65 kg.. but doing it in stages and working up the weights as well, i have a fear of dropping it on my face!! haha

So going to keep trying to add weight every week to the bar... maybe 5 kg and see where i go from there!

weights will go up week in week out.. as currently none of the increases have fully pushed me but don't want ego to jump to a higher weight and stall my progress as in the past


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

2. 5kg max increase mate smaller increments the better the long term lifting without plateau


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

okays duude

will go with that well as have been doing on other lifts


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good idea mate I know it's tempting to go up if you feel stronger but this way you should limit plateau


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

yeahh when i used to train uneducated i used to hit 90kg on smith so erm 70 on BB.. so not far off year and half agos PB for reps! But then i used to train the exercises i liked / new excited, but now, deads are solid and squat is hit and miss if can complete but when can is strong as depends on knee as family have issue of knee issues, think its the main exercise i hammer when using something like tbullet as it seems to cushion any discomfort or pain I sometimes get from squatting.

Deads will stay the highest weight though because of me always training alone, you can do big weights without fear of dropping it on my face or my knee giving in because i don't feel my knee's ever help in lifting deads its all focused on glutes take all the strain. 

So slow and steady wins the race and stops me from having to drop weights back a few kg!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

some good advice there mate just slowly and surely with bench is the way to go, do you have a cage in your gym


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

two smith machines and an adjustable thing for squats.. unsure what its called.

but no cage


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decline: 50 x 10, 60 x 10 x 2

DB flat bench: 16 x 10 x 3

Rope behind head tri pull: 49 x 10 x 3

Tri push down: 42 x 10 x 3

Dips asst: 25 x 10 x 3

Got sun burn on my back so doing bench lifts friggin stung today!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Energy levels felt low today... and arms felt weak on bench around the elbow joint to to bi... sort of things! haha

Think this is because of three days of gardening took it out of me and ate up all the carbs!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> Energy levels felt low today... and arms felt weak on bench around the elbow joint to to bi... sort of things! haha
> 
> Think this is because of three days of gardening took it out of me and ate up all the carbs!


I've heard milks good pmsl


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've not had any in days... part from what's in my coffee!!

That, must be the issue mate, how did I manage to over look that one! lmao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just had a click on who`s online and bugger me, out of 27 guests 2 of them were checking your pics out lol..

the only other thread that had 2 viewers was the skin stretching thread lol..

no guests looking in my journal lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

haha.. how odd is that!!

maybe they was looking for something to aspire to easily!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

after pain last few times when doing squat..

unsure if to add leg press and leg curls in with deads?? as that still be hitting most muscle in legs and nether give me knee pain

Hmmm or might try tomorrow with only set of squat.. hmmm..

(reachers for jack3d) i'll see how i feel prework out.... 135 for reps...maybe 140 on desds and will blow away that 1rm latter of 150.

latters watch this space?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

noticed that the last was post was more ego so dropped the idea and went for control and form!

Deads: 70 x 10, 120 x 6 x 3, 70 x 12 x 2 (last to was done very slowly)

HS Pull down: 60 x 10 x 3

DB curl: 8 x 8, 10 x 8, 12 x 10, 6 x 8

... stopped there as had massive pump in arms and couldn't feel like i could do justice to any more i think the last really slow deads had a big impact and forearms was bulging!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 70 x 10 x 2, 80 x 10 x 2, 90 x 10 x 2

seated calf raises: 30 x 14 x 3

Mil press db: 20 x 10 x 3

HS iso shoulder press: 40 x 10 x 2, 60 x 10 x 3

Db lat raises: 6 x 10 x 3, 8 x 10 x 3

ab work

I do feel hammer strengh machine works allot better for me then mil press... as i can almost do double the weight without any discomfort


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Measurements for my own references many previous sizes was of about jan.

Left bi: 15 (was 14)

right bi: 14.5 (was 14)

Chest 40 (was 38)

Top legs 24 ( no change)

Calfs 15 ( was 14.5)

Even though my left bi is slightly larger it looks smaller because its lacking a "lower bi" ?? right goes down to the bend, the left stops about inch ish short??? any ideas on exercises to correct this :S

Impressed calfs have grown xD as not really trained legs as much as i should of due to knee pains.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads: 70 x 10, 110 x 10, 130 x 3 (singles) 120 x 8 x 2, 90 x 10 x 2

Bench press: bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 8 x 3

Pec deck: 46 x 10, 70 x 10, 84 x 10, 70 x 10 (powered on positive, slow on negative)

skull crusher EZ: 20 x 10 x 2

Felt tired by now... so stopped! pb on deads and bench for reps! 

Watching a program called "why arn't thin people fat?" looking interesting! xD


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Diet ... : This is what I am currently eatting, no idea on macro's or amounts probably scrapping plus or minus 20 g of protein for 1 lb of body weight a day!! Although, probably the best its ever been..

8amish Breakfest: 4 - 6 eggs 2 slices of bread + fruit corner yoghurt

12pm: Two slices bread and cheese/meat + 135g of chicken

3pm 135 g of chicken

5 - 630 ish.. Dinner at home /or work (normally back up with protein shake if its ****e)

11 - pro 6

issue i have is eatting at work... the pack of chicken from iceland is quick to chuck down also i pass the shop on the way to work so no excuse for no having time to cook my own!! So its better then nothing at 3pm, I don't see point of making diet perfect on the 2 - 3 days i have of work to then completely have to change it when at work?

Anyways, weight seems to be going up with a tad extra around the belly but will have to add in cardio soon!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 50 x 10, 80 x 10 x 3

Leg press: 100 x 10, 130 x 8, 140 x 6, 150 x 6

Military press: 20 x 10, 14 x 10 x 2

H/s strengh iso lat shoulder press: 50 x 10, 60 x 10 x 2, 62.5 x 10

shoulder press front 15 x 10 x 3

shoulder press back 15 x 10 x 3 (Complete alternatively with front)

last two exercises added in after listening to fleg


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Right...What the heck has gone on now???

Went out for an all you can eat for my birthday, i've came back and half the board has left??

Thought i'd post here as its my journal and all!!

All you can eat Chinese, cleaned 8 plates!! didn't have any rice or noodles, so was manly meat also, got the frigging runs though!

Anyways nothing that cannot be sorted by a bit of cider  pisstarded,

Back on the training saturday onwards! xD

Oh, also, 6 weeks tbullets and nose bleeds (Has it been reported before)?? Or is it just my hay fever making me rub my nose more?? lols


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bloody hell, you do really have a journal! 

Not heard that on TB's before. Are you prone to nosebleeds anyway?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice cheat meal. Nose bleeds is probably down to high bp speak to mark star bud hell sort you out. Unless your prone to nose bleeds


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey, i'm sure you've commented once before on my journal when i first set it up! haha

well last tablets today!! I think its combination of me getting them sometimes and the raised blood pressure from bullets what applified to effects.

Anyways, oh well!! Should stop after tomorrow as stopped taking them lols,


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye you hope lol. If they don't I'd get it checked out mate


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

welll i checked blood pressure at work is was about 94 bpm... resting (as close as it can be with added stress of running a shift)

Normally be closer to 70! hahaha... plus hayfever what causes swelling blood vassal in the nose could all be logically added together. Anyways, if it carrys on after a week or so when T's have left my system I'll go see the doc


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Weights up to I'm guessing 84kg now (will weigh self tomorrow).. but carrying more body fat then i have in the past.. so will have to add cardio for first time in over a year and half.

Weight gains not to bad though was 63 kg start of last year!  Somewhere in the middle of them to numbers around 75 - 78 should be lean gains

Again.. I hope!


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

What have your gains been like on T-bullets Ren sorry, if its mentioned earlier in the log, can't scroll through quickly as I'm on my phone.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

used them three times dude in the period above,

first time, 63 kg - 77 kg (sides killed me) kept about 5kg? ish (Fully boated up this time, so most must of been water)

second time 68 kg to 77kg kept almost all of it wasn't bloated with water till last week and got the sides

This time, 73 - 84ish, no sides at all i.e pumps from water retention so hopefully should keep almost the whole lot =D

I think my body better at using them more i used them??

Overall Gaz i think i've always kept 70 - 80 % of gain, but i never changed my diet while on them! So food was always consistent sh... before and after


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

heart rate isnt BP mate and one is not always indicative of the other


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

mark_star said:


> heart rate isnt BP mate and one is not always indicative of the other


lols, it was only number i could remember of hand though  It was higher then normal though that all i do remember.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good gains them Renshaw, keep it up, motivation for us all!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Gaz2405 said:


> Good gains them Renshaw, keep it up, motivation for us all!


Well give it a few weeks to a month and i'll let you know how the gains stuck out!! If i stay at the 80 kg market i aint bothed,

Got to reintroduce cardio very soon.

Im frigging bloated as hell at the moment, most of it down to having domino's tonight, but parents came over for my birthday!

So All you can eat chicy and pizza and cake tonight..

I'll call it carb and fat cycling... oh and a few ciders, but aint apples one of your five a day???

Be back at it soon, been a nice week though, family and being spoilt by girlfriend cannot keep training at top of your priorities list all the time!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads: 70 x 10, 100 x 10, 120 x 6 x 2, 100 x 6

hammer pull down: 40 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 7, 70 x 8, 40 x 20

hammer iso shoulder: 40 x 10 x 3

Front shoulder press: 30 x 6, 20 x 10, 20 x 8 ---

Rear shoulder press: 30 x 6, 20 x 10, 20 x 8 ---^ Done alternatively in sets

Cardio.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Just noticed first page of your journal 7 months ago 100kg pb deadlift, repping 120k now ,Good progression there.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks mate.

pb is 150 for one.. but concentrating on reps


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Chris sanchez said:


> Just noticed first page of your journal 7 months ago 100kg pb deadlift, repping 120k now ,Good progression there.


Chris is that sort of progression you'd expect int he time frame?? have hit 150 1rm, but trying to improve weight based on doing reps not just one!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

20% increase in that period is great going mate for sure!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i agree well done bud progress is progress


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

squat 70 x 10, 82.5 x 10, 90 x 8, 110 x 6, 120 x 4

calf raise 20 x 10 x 3

bench 60 x 10 x 2 40 x 12

fly 42 x 10 x 3 56 x 10 x 2

dip asst 20 x 10 x 3

arm ext 10 x 20, 35 x 10 x 2

Worked way up today to previous weights on squat and my knee felt strong!! Didnt want to push it to hard with reps though.. might add a tad mmore to bar from now on speed up progression.

Thanks guys!! I only started doing deads at start of this journal to... hardly trained back in past through lack of knowedge!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

all going great mate, progression is the key. take it steady with your knee and you should be fine


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

it seemed strong today! So hopefully cutting weights back from 120 x 10 to 70 and working back up has done the trick 

Gotta keep the numbers going up!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

not really updated training that much on here...

Deads: 70 x 10, 120 x 5, 125 x 2, 90 x 10

h/s pull down: 40 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 82.5 x 8 70 x 10

Shoulder press f/b: 20 x 10, 25 x 10 x 3 (f/b = front back - alternative sides times 4 sets)

Nice and quick, as uppering weights on back exercises loosing energy for other shoulder exercises! ...Hmm


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Heading in the right directions for deads

Mate.

Ever considered doing a separate shoulder day ? Something im starting this week


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

could be an idea... not sure if should add in another back exercise or do deads and pull fown hit it all?? But if was one more exericse it could lower other weights..

Well i missed chest out to put it on its own day.. so maybe move shoulders there.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decline bench 50 x 10, 50 x 8, 62.5 x 8, 62.5 x 4, 50 x 11

Db overhead tri ext: 28 x 10 x2, 30 x 7

Asst dip: 20 x 10 x 3

Arm ext machine: 35 x 10 x 2, 35 x 7


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

currently got a bloody cold!  Started with a sore throat, last time i follow the recently decisted from the forum fleg who told me to train anyways as it never bothered him.

Well for me this didn't work more so knocked my confidence's when I struggled to bench press warm up set!!

Then struggled through all the rest of the exercises and gave up very soon on all...

So this time keeping away from the gym.

Probably back it by the weekend


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll chat with you about your rep format bud


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My god.. Sill got trainning on hold!! 

Cold still friggin with energy levels, last two days slept for 13 hours! normally lucky to get 7...! Also, Appetite is down not waking up hungry.. probably eatting 1/3 of food was previously!

Any ol' hopefully back at it soon, might force a session in to see how I perform just incase its more so in my head that i feel ill....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ren, force protein shots down and treat is like a severe cut.

6x a day if need be.

dude please ring me, cos i`ll be doing the comp over the phone mainly


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

will try to ring you late this evening although, i'll be at work matey.

working again 7 days this week due to meeting and training on days off... don't think this is helping with recovery at all.  Never less, will hit the coffee hard and get a session in this week!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

late is good dude, i`m very busy too...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well this afternoon remember the reason i don't train after work far to many people!! So couldn't get to squat rack so had to swap for curls and extensions.. Both these's exercise seemed to put allot of precious on my knee's.

Anyways, maybe the lighter exercises wasn't to bad as not 100% recovered from cold so energy was down but made it up with lots of coffee!

Leg ext: 42 x 10, 49 x 10, 56 x 10

Leg curls: 42 x 10, 49 x 10, 49 x 10

Calfs... all machine busy.

Smith shoulder press 30 x 10 x 3

back/front alternative machine shoulder press: 25 x 8 x 3 (one set equals both directions)

WG chins: 35 x 5 x 5

Noticed energy level on chins!!

anyways, at least i'm back at the gym, will stick to mornings!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well off to a training course today in Nottingham, So will struggle with food intake I think double scoop of pro-6 just before i leave.. then see what food I can get in whilst there!!

3 eggs 1 toast... Followed by pro6 + oats (hour gap between)

Then will have to make up for protein intake once i get back home..! Probably can find half decent sandwich for lunch...

On other hand, Training yesterday seems to of kicked my colds ass with training!! First day I've woken up with a clear head and felt more refreshed  Back to normal routine tomorrow!  See if I can follow on with deads where i left off and add an extra 2.5.. or will it of affected strength (Two weeks no training and rubbish food)? hmm


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Didn't notice till today that for some reason i did shoulders with legs last time? haha... So mixed all routine up wrong  Well did the other elements today that was meant be in last work out!!

Deads: 70 x 10, 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 120 x 5

h/s pull down: 40 x 10, 70 x 9, 85 x 5 x 2

De-bench: 50 x 10, 50 x 6 50 x 5

Asst dip: 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 15

Arm ext: 35 x 10 x 3

Think hitting heavy weights on deads and pull down, killed bench!! If i feel okay tomorrow i.e. no doms at all in chest, I think I'll do squat and bench workout!

Part from that one element, energy feeling better this morning even after not the best night of sleeep XD


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 70 x 10, 85 x 10, 95 x 8, 95 x 6, 95 x 3

Calf raises: 30 x 8 x 3, 20 x 10 x 3

bench: 40 x 10, 55 x 8 x 2

EZ Curl: 20 x 12 x 3

Db curl 10 x 10 x 3 - 4 x 12 x 3

Cycle 5km - 12min 32 seconds! (aiming to beat/improve on this after each workout) as normally walk for hour - two hours a day!

Calf raise's was really slow 3 second pause top and bottom had to drop weight as was struggling with reps.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Had an extra day so decided to do a shoulders / tri day 

Will try to remember weights and reps as didn't write it down today..

h/s Iso lat: 50 x 8 x 3

EZ shoulder press: 30 x 8 x 3

Lat raises: 4 x 10 x 3, 8 x 6 x 3

EZ skull crusher: 20 x 8 x 4

Dips: 25 x 8 x 3

Hanging leg raises: 10 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

not the best training session yesterday low on energy but down to working 40 hours in 3 days then decorating for last two days then training..! LOLS

Deads: 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 10, 100 x 8 x 2

Pul down: 42 x 10, 50 x 10, 63 x 8

Chins

Energy was gone... !! So went home and well did more painting, I'm guessing that counts towards my cardio...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

why has team rocky journal been closed??

Anyways i dropped 2kg this month... hit the scales this morning after a week with mew supply of whey and hitting a heavier weight then post tbullet .. odd!!

slowed down reps and lowered weight this meant, i managed a heavier weight on tris and one extra set!! Also started doind hanging leg raises as they seem to give greater doms in 10 x 3 then doing multi sets of different exercises!!

will post full work out latters!!

I think team members of team rocky should talk more n share advice!!!

What everyonea macros on whey oats nana and peanut butter shake Or amounts?? workes mine tl almost 750kcals a shake

.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

150 x 3!!!!! Deads

previous pb was 150 x 1 4 months agooo.

will post fully latter xD


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Shakes aint to bad with a spoonful of coffee pre-workout!! xD

Anyways, deads: 70 x 10, 120 x 8, 140 x 6, 150 x 3! (All after 70 are pb for reps!)

Hanging knee raises.. about 10, 6, 4, 4, 4?? Guessing didn't really pay attention Lols

Mil press: 12 x 10, 16 x 6, 16 x 4

bi curls: 10 x 10 x 3, 14 x 6

Last time got 150 for one rep was when using Tbullet.. This first time, pushed at weights in awhile and well can i say, it didn't feel that difficult!! Might have to push for more.. or would it be better to increase reps?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decline Bench: 50 x 10, 55 x 10 55 x 8

flat bench: 40 x 10 x 3 Mega sloow!

Standing Triceps Bar ext: 20 x 8 x 3

DB extensions, 4 x 10, 6 x 10, 8 x 10, 4 x 10

15min hiit cycle


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Shakes aint to bad with a spoonful of coffee pre-workout!! xD
> 
> Anyways, deads: 70 x 10, 120 x 8, 140 x 6, 150 x 3! (All after 70 are pb for reps!)
> 
> ...


Doubled your pb max for reps?? Christ, good effort!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very good Bud my grip would be smashed after that!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ said:


> Doubled your pb max for reps?? Christ, good effort!


Tar Bj!! Not helped by bullets this time ether!

Yeah had a knee issue so stripped back weight on squat and deads not long after getting 150 for 1..

But that was first time i tried adding weight! Will admit didn't bother looking in a mirror to see form on last lift though.. But oh well!!  if still went up!!

Loz finally taken Dorsey advice on getting the liquid chalk im guessing that adding a percentage to my overall grip!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

can defiantly feel it today though...!! Might push a tad more next week, see what i can hit for 1rm


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chalk has added at least 20kg to my deads!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

that be extra reps ay!!

will see if extra 20s there too lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

bring the lady with me today... lucky its legs so she can do full routine


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decided to drop squat as she was with me and did the leg workout I planned for her to do for her self 

So bit of a shock to system hitting the verity of leg machine not touched in a year or so.

Leg ext: 61 x 10 x 3

Leg curl: 82 x 10 3

Leg press: 134 x 10 s 3

Standing BB shoulder press: 45 x 10 x 3 (With knee bend/push)

20mins hiit cardio.

I'm guessing as this is third day in row that not being fully recovered would of effected the squat allot.. so maybe this was for the best??

Just got to post the workout I suggested to her in the womens section for views.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

45 mins spin class, bloody hell it about killed me!!! Feeling it today in the legs.

This week seems like a heavy cardio light weight week at gym.. As still showing girl through her workout 

Back to normal once can firer her off in her own direction! xD But its not hurting nothing, maybe a shock to system for me, is all!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oooooh I remember those spin classes, used to brave the 7am one back in the day. Fcuk me with a big stick it was hard!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i liked it more then cardio on my tod might stick with it for a while.

Just to build ip base lije fitness then maybe id like cardio on my own more lols.

legs are feeling like i was squating a pb!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not updated in a while just because not really been training in my normal way.. As been showing the girlfriend the ropes and aiming her at machine.. so she can do it without me being there.

So overall trained full body with week using machine I've not used in years.. some of which I've never used!!

Been a light week hitting reps range of 15... so been a shock to system, definalty still got doms in some areas i.e. back and tris but overall pumps not as big lols.

Hopefully will soon get back to normal!! will give her as much help as i can, as if she feels uncomfortable she'll jack it in, at least it something we can do together that isn't the pub!! So for that reason, I think I can sacrifices my training for a while


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

First time to go and hit a good workout with out the lady!! So back to normal routine today, hitting deads.. squat...standing military press..Calfs... Just attempting something new..

So focus will be on strength!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

so didn't do all of above 

Deads: 70 x 10, 100 x 8, 140 x 3, 120 x 5 x 5, 70 x 10.

Standing mil press: 50 x 5, 40 x 10 x 4

seat mil db: 14 x 10 x 3

first time ive tired standing mil press.. or is it called overhead press? anyways, took me a while to get body to stabilise the weight.. without out feeling like i was going to fall backwards lol.

By set 3, legs bend and arms pushing was working together a treat!!  weight wasn't that difficult ether, but didn't want to push it to far to i get used to not falling over....

I'd say one thing though, that exercises takes it out of you!! Hence why i didn't do anything more, although, I am sure I've hit just about every muscle with them two exercises.

I'll report back with DOMS tomorrow, chest definitely got worked!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

well had the news the gym i train at is going to close...

Whats surprising as it fitness first, but apparently there in 660 million debt!! issue I have is this.. I train with my girl friend now as recently said, so what to do next?? Option are within walking difference as i don't drive of late.. but this is going to change by end of year as putting serious money away to learn!

Anyways, option are still the main stream gym as for Beths benefit, the local leisure centre as far as i know lack, olympic bars and most of my routine is based around them!! for back, shoulders, chests and legs!! Fitness first is without a doubt the best equipt gym as all p/t's are sport aimed there.

Anyways, there is DW's (ex JJB) what fully hight tech... as in looks like a bloody disco! Flat screens teli's in all cardio machine and stupid lighting. Its got all the gear but apprently packed at peak times where cannot get to equipment.

There is a Oasis but that looks like a granny gym... with hair dresser etc!! Unsure what to do for the best...

Help please!! DW is 40 a month, double what i pay.. but best equipped hmm


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyms in Mansfield | DW Sports Fitness Centre Mansfield | Gym Mansfield

Just watch that page and it flicks through photos....!! Im guessing they'd have all the modernest equipment!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

trained legs today..

Squat: 60 x 10, 80 x 10, 80 x 10.. Lowered weight and got deeper, legs are killing straight after, think i've pulled something on inside of leg!

Calf press: 70 x 10 x 3

ez curl 20 x 10 x 3 20 x 15 (plus bar)

After last session with Beth where she used all machines for legs so four different ones, i got her to do db squat 2 x 8 kg, she preferred it as it replaces all them machine and she struggled walking down the stairs out the gym!!

So her leg routine been cut down two "squat, calfs" done!

Hopefully after this week will be able set her free to do manly her own thing


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

*Tuesday**: *

decline bench 40 x 10, 5 x 10 x 3

Pac dec: 46 x 10 x 4 (really slow)

Dips asst: 25 x 10 x 3

Behind head db: 6 x 10 x 3 (alternative)

*Wednesday:*

Deads: 70 x 10, 110 x 10, 130 x 5, 110 x 8, 70 x 10.

Pull down: 60 x 10 x 3

Shoulder press: 40 x 10 x 3

h/s iso lat shoulder press: 50 x 10 x 3

db lat raise: 6 x 10 x 3


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice deads renshaw getting back up there well done


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks matey!! Dropped them back again.. as ego took me up to 150 the other week for three reps.. But not trained my routine in two - three weeks really as been coaching the girlfriend who joined gym for first time so been sticking to machine as it easier to "set her free" on machines  She confident enough to do her own thing now 

although the change in routine did shock the system and doms was hard after training lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well holiday in two weeks, think might go zero carbs for next two weeks!! Apart from in morning, with shake!  Hmmm... will be interesting to see what happens in short period of time! 

Always wondered what to do in a couple of weeks?? Lower weights and up reps?? like fully body 3 times a week... just to get that toned look that will drag out for week or so!!  Any ideas?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat: 60 x 10 x 3, 80 x 10 x 3

Leg ext: 64 x 10 x 3

leg curl: 52 x 10 x 3

seated calfs: 30 x 12 x 3

Shoulder press 14 x 10 x 3

front raises: 6 x 10 x 2, 8 x 10 x 2

h/s shoulder press 50 x 10 x 3

front raises 6 x 10 x 3

Good work out  Decided to try something new and rather then just one or two exercises i dropped weights on shoulders and speeded up the routine to keep a constant burn as i've been struggling with heaver weight!

I actually enjoyed it  as muscle wasn't struggling with the weight but it was more an endurance thing!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Seated chest press: 28 x 20 x 3 (wu)

Decline bench: 50 x 10 x 3

Incline DB bench: 20 x 10 x 2, 14 x 10 x 2

Cable chest/pec dec: 20kg, 25kg, 30kg, 40kg, 30kg, 25kg, 20kg x 15 reps

Cable tri ext: 20 x 10 x 3

push downs: 40 x 40, 40 x 10.

Abs:

I've normally stuck to two exercises times 10 reps. Decided to do something differently and the results the day after are good!! Still pumped what I never really had before..

Think I'll keep it light weight high reps for all this week then go back to normal after having two weeks off for holiday!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So as i said above... I've got four days of Wednesday to Saturday... I am thinking of two day split repeated twice, first two days at current weights (heavy) then Friday n Saturday and low weight high reps until failure.. then a couple of super sets per muscle group!! (Although might miss legs out the second times all depending on Doms.. as don't want to not be able to walk!

Will be interesting to see how my body responds to the shock of not getting a weeks rest between but it will get at least 14 days rest afterwards!  Would of planned this over a few months.. but was a last minute thing!

Just hoping to get enough pump to last a couple of days to get the odd photo


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

New camera comes tomorrow!! 16meg pixel 20 times zoom!! hopefully well spent £300!! 

Maybe some good photo's to come  hehe

Any views on what i said above??


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think I would be needing a lot of rest after the 2 days heavy, perhaps a day rest and back into it.

£300 camera, hope its good too...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah well normally times two... then light times two!! Hopefully be able to keep a toned look for first few days on beach hehe!!

Camera should be pretty awesome, specially the zoom is main thing as bored of times 5 where photo's look out of sight on holiday in actually photo


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Leg ext: 46 x 10, 28 x 20, 28 x 20

Leg curl: 56 x 10, 56 x 10, 28 x 30

Leg press: 112 x 10 x 4

Deads: 60 x 10, 90 x 10, 90 x 10, 110 x 8, 90 x 10, 90 x 10, 60 x 10

h/s pull down: 50 x 10 x 4

Few lat raises: 6 x 20 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

wel i'd say legs are killing although didn't squat!! went at peak times and went towards the squat rack when was free and a polish guy when i removed his 100kg he was benching on the rack said he was using it.. so just said carry on mate, although i thought you shouldn't go for a walk after each ****ing set!! I watched him and he did about five sets of that weight BUT he switched to smith machine and got his girl to sit on the end of the cage... so was taking up two machine whilst all she was doing was sitting.

Above workout want exactly in the order above but came back to exercises in different orders and got a good pump!! 

Annoys me when guys sit and talk let alone walk off, come back and get someone to sit on a friggin machine!

After tomorrow my gym is shut, so will be looking for a new one! Girlfriend is looking at council gym..as she likes the steam room n stuff! what pure gym thats taken over don't offer. No hardcore gym within walking distances so still go choice of

Council gym

Pure gym

DW gym (Used to be be JJB Gym)

Oasis

Anyone got experience of any of above?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well off to work then straight to bed as off to the airport!!

Official from 330pm today I have no gym!! So will have to search soon as i get back.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well im back now guys.. two weeks of fry ups for breakkie followed by fruit n yoghurt etc! three plates of fish or meat for tea with dessert.

Guess what?? LOST FRIGGING WEIGHT... ahaha

Anyways, will not be training till end of the month as my gym shut down and need to join another one but strapped for cash as of the holiday! Will maintain the normal diet from now on though... !!

Also, was a good break, its a lovely place there and seen a show called Pirates Adventure it was out of the world! Hard to explain the gymnastic in it was incredible!

On a worse note, got picked pocketed by a very good Romany women! I was a tad foolish... but give her credit she was bloody good.. The ***** even though would kill her if i seen her


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 4650


Holiday photo xD Not the best but thought I'd share!! Was 10 days without training lol but had to share one


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What, you telling me you didn't get your misses to take a front double bicep pose for us??? Shame on you...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

haha thats is the sad truth


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Bugger Xfactor.. Secret Universe is really interesting!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decided to sign up to puregym as its cheapest in the area  10.99 a month!

Thing is its not open for a few days.. Its killing me not training for a month!! Longest without training in last few years!

Just had a sickness bug... and before i had that appetite has completely gone.. a bowl of two weetabix is filling me for 6 hours, shows my eatting is all training based.

Probably down half a stone!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I had a gym that cheap I'd go for it straight away! That's cheaper than I have to pay to store my gym stuff!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

dj said:


> If I had a gym that cheap I'd go for it straight away! That's cheaper than I have to pay to store my gym stuff!


Haha...They've brought 34 gyms in last 3 years! So there might be one coming near you soon, take a look at there sites matey  other thing is, its only a month by month contract.. So if there equipment isn't up to par I'll just leave


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Shocking how much training makes me hungry!! Down to almost two meals a day... will be two months without training by time i hit the gym again when it reopens!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well what can i say... This not training is making me prone to injury!! Gym official date of open is 5th December!

At work today, during a restraint I've pulled my back, First time this is ever happened.. and second time in last two weeks my back has hurt.

Never hurt when was actually training? So ether training has always covered up the weakness in my back and because of doms I've never noticed it or just blamed it on that?

Or has training actually been protecting it? Who knows.. share your thoughts!

Weights dropped allot.. and hardly eating! Hopefully be bouncing back quickly soon as start training and my appetite kicks back in.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Back to gym tomorrow!!! after two months and 6 days.. Gosh!! Will start with a full body!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

bet you cant wait,your going to be so so sore come sunday lol...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hit gym for first time last night.. as been decorating!

Weights have dropped loads, Pure gym's modern equipment will take some getting used to as i think Fitness First had allot better quality equipment Lifestylefittness or somet was the brand name.

Pure gym is all rubber sort of connection to the weights and seem to move a little jagged? Not sure if theres an advantage to the wire's used in previous place? Probably just got to used to it, just doesn't seem to be as smooth.

DB stop at 35kg whats not a issue.. as i many use BB and they have two very good squat racks! 

They have so many machine.. I.e. lat pull down there are 5 different ones? one so high you'd have to stand to another where range of movement is arms straight to shoulders.

Tbh, Wezo fitness first stuff look more like stuff in your photo.

Anyways will give it a few months and individually.

Last night work out..

Squat.. Random shoulder, chest, back, tri and bi machine.. just getting a feel to new stuff!!

Proper overtrained... but as first session in two months be ratee!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not had time to post.. been super busy! Been training though just not loggin' it here!

Been keeping it light i.e. deads 90kg x 10, standing mil press BB 40kg, bench 40 kg.

Been messing around with new range of machine they have..! Soon as i get a feel for the place I'll hit old routine and stop doing random exercises!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

been struggling with training!! Been two times this week and my energy levels is shocking! Unsure what is different? After the three month break I'm struggling on rep 3 doing half weight I was before.

Feel really strong on first set though by exercise 3 energy has all gone??

Anyways:

Cannot remember previous work out but todays

Shoulder press db 14 x 10 x 3

Deads: 70 x 10, 70 x 10, 90 x 4, 90 x 10, 70 x 8

Row: 56 x 10 x 3

Curls DB: 10 x 10 x 3

Could manage to do any pull up assisted at 45 kg!! Energy went to nil


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Decided for next year,

Well some of next year will concentrate on strength...

How does this look to you guys?

Session 1# Squat, bench. Dips

Session 2# Chins, Deads. shoulder press.

Repeat! 2- 3 days a week. 5x5??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Brought two new jumpers from Next for 95 quid.. Itchy as fcuk! Got little lumps like nettle stings 

Think I may be allergic? Will wash em and see if improves!


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

use the jumper to wrap it around your knob then insert into the GF ,/ missus, whatever, bloke for all i care its up to you where you stick it .. anyway and wait to see if there's a reaction and wait for the fireworks.

that would be good for a laugh...:boom:


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Used today to get a feel for weight to use on deads.., 115 wasn't to difficult but challenging so seems a good starting point. Bench has always lagged so hopefully this will give it a kick up the arse!

Deads: 65 x 5, 65 x 5, 85 x 5, 100 x 5, 115 x 5

Bench: 40 x 7, 40 x 5, 50 x 5 x 3

Pec dec: 73 x 12 x 3 (Just to finish off)

Standing leg raises 10 x 3


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not feeling it much this morning.. So shows had plently more go in this training cycle!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yesterday gym was super busy at 10pm.. oddly! So decided to just do workout with girlfriend as all bars where full..!

Seated Row: 55 x 5, 75 x 5 x 4

Lat pull down: 45 x 5, 56 x 5, 75 x 5, 83 x 5, 96 x 5

Leg press, 73 x 20, 73 x 15, 73 x 12 (to failure)

Medicine ball Overhead Tri dips: 20 x 10 x 3

Arm curl machine: 27 x 10 x 3

Seemed odd not doing deads and can tell difference in being able to move back this morning!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

From next week will be following this routine suggested by Liam  Will see how it goes! Cannot get sounder advice on building strength then of that guy! 

Day 1:

Squat 5 x 5

Good Mornings - Warm up to get form 1 x 5 then 4 x 3

Split squats (one foot on bench, dumbell in each hand) 3 x 6

Romanian Deadlift 3 x 4 - 6 (a stiff legged dead variation - with a slight bend in the knee pushing your butt as far back as you can, you should really feel it in your hams and glutes and not much at all in your lower back, it is only a short ROM but is killer if done right)

Leg Press 2 x (2 x Bodyweight) to positive failure

Day 2:

Bench 5 x 5

Overhead Press 3 x 3 (alternate this weekly or lead with the exercise you want to concentrate on)

Incline Dumbell Press - 2 x 10

Weighted Dips - 3 x 10

Press Ups - Bodyweight to failure x 2 (good as a finisher but even better for maintaining good posture and shoulder health)

Throw in some side lateral raises if you like, 1 or 2 sets of an isolation movement you fancy if you feel you haven't done enough.

Day 3:

Deadlift 5 x 5

Wide Grip Chins 3 x 10

Seated Row 4 x 6 - 10

One Arm Dumbell Row - no straps - pick a weight you can do around 20 reps with and do a set each arm to failure - really good for building up grip strength.

Pull ups 3 x 6 - 10 (For Biceps)

EZ Bar Curls 3 x 6-10


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

lets give the above a blast!! Starting at day two as leg and back recently been trained,

Think it'll take me a couple of weeks to work out what weights to use on lower reps!! probably few sets to light and two heavy before I find that sweet spot to start from!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Db bench: 18 x 5, 20 x 24 x 5, 26 x 3, 20 x 5

Overhead press bb: bar x 5, 30 x 5, 40 x 5, 40 x 5, 45 x 5 poweree through theses!

Db incline: 14 x 10 x 2 killer!!

Dips asst 32 x 5 x 3 ... Completely nackered here!

Leg raises 10 x 3

Really enjoyed this went full power on positive and slow negatives founds dips sooo hard to do lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

From the 12th:

Deads: 70 x5, 100 x 5, 120 x 4, 120 x 2, 70 x 10

Chins: 7 x 32, 5 x 32

Row: 52 x 5, 66 x 5, 52 x 5, 52 x 5

Db row: 8 x 20

bi pull up: 5 x 32, 5 x 32, 5 x 50

Ez curl. 20 x 5, 20 x 4, 20 x 5

Felt super weak on all pull up movements of late!! Unsure why?? was doing sets of 10 before with half the asst!

Todays workout gym was packed so couldn't do what was suggested by Liam so just did random leg exercises.

Leg ext: 32 x 10 x 3

Leg press: 73 x 15 x 3

Leg curl: 32 x 10 x 3

Good mornings: 20 x 10 x 3

Calf press: 20 x 15 x 3, 11 x 20.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

OVerhead press: bar x 5, 50 x 3, 40 x 5, 40 x 5, 40 x 5, 30 x 7

Bench DB: 20 x 7 x 2

seat bench: 66 x 3, 52 x 5, 52 x 5, 45 x 5

front raises db: 10 x 5 x 3

clean and press: 30 x 5 x 3

leg raises 10 x 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Doms in my back are killer!! Think its from adding cleans in. Going to skip back for that reason and do legs


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat bar x 5 60x5 90x5 90x5 95x5x2

Goodmornings bar x 5 30 x 3 50 x 3 60 x 3x2

Split squat 12 x 6 x 3

Leg press 79 x 9 79 x 6

Legs are dead missed out romanian deads as wasnt fully sure on form. Need to spend some youtube time!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Partial deads 70 x 5, 120 x 5, 140 x 3

Deads 70 x 5

Row 52 x 5, 59 x 5. 41x5x3 (lowered weight to watch form, chest was pull away from bad allot)

Bor db 12 x 16 / faliure

Ez curl 20 x 10, 25 x 10 x 3 25 x 7

Dropped dead for partial dead because legs where still killing from Monday's session!

Tried one set and it was painful on inside of my leg.

Well all going well found 140 quite easy getting back to previous 150 area! Think i did 150 x 10 before stopped training for two months last year


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Standing bb Press: bar x 5, 30 x 5, 40 x 5, 45 x3, 47.5 x 3 PB

DB bench: 24 x 3, 24 x 4, 24 x 4

Incline DB bench: 14 x 5 x 2

Dips asst: 27 x 7, 36 x 10 x 2

Press ups: 10, 9.

Used one of them silly machine that claim they can tell you body fat levels.

Well results:

12.5stone (78.5kg)

5' 11.2"

Body fat: 13.8%

BMI: 24

Body fat mass: 10.8kg


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Last time I used one of them silly machines I was told I was obese

What do they know a ha,good session


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well if it was close to telling me the same! BMI was 24... Max according to the machine is 25.

Although my fat levels almost made me underweight! think it was min was 12kg?

I just did it for sake of it 

Strenghs going up well on new routine!  Still lower in area's but dropped back a few weights when first started this new training cycle,


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Squat 70 x 5 90 x 5 95 x 5 97.5 x 5

Good mornings 50 x 3 55 x 3 60 x 3 65 x 3

Db split squat 12 x 6 x 3

Legpress missed as hit only two reps legs where fried

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Feeling super bloated last two days and almost dropped all carbs as they making me feel worse

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats you current diet?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

didn't notice your reply! /Tapatalk didn't tell me!

Erm its nothing great... just average food of late with protein bulked up with shakes with oats.. pretty much what Cal would recommend 

I do a job where its bloody impossible to follow any thing stricter. dropped just about all carbs for two days and substituted with more fibre food's and it did the job 

Anyways, strength's going up week in week out on weaker exercises. Concentration on shoulders and chest and maintaining weights on deads and squat. Was stuck at 40kg on bench for years tbh and shoulders struggled more then 14kg db for ten reps.

Todays workout:

BB Shoulder press: bar x 5, 35 x 5, 40 x 5, 45 x 5, 55 x 2

DB bench: 24 x 5 x 3

DB incline bench: 16 x 8, 16 x 5

Dips asst: 36 x 10 x 3

Odd thing is this, Before when i was stuck at the weights are wrote above on bench and shoulder press I could do dips unassisted. Currently struggling like hell to do them with 36kg assist!! Guessing there getting nailed allot more on other exercises 

All good progress not sure how long will carry on concentration on the presses before start to increase deads and squat as squats about 20kg below old pb's and deads is around 50kg below.

I will add though, Standing press I do use slight leg kick to them and can feel this day after in legs.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Deads: 60 x 5, 90 x 2, 120 x 4, 125 x 3, 90 x 12

Seated row: 45 x 10, 66 x 7, 66 x 8

DB row: 16 x 10 x 2

Ez curl 30 x 5 x 3

Not many reps on deads bu went for explosive.. the 60 kg went up as fast as the 125!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

had a quick look through posts on forum because i remember someone posted what I experienced today.

Massive forearms pump after dead lifting, I felt it whilst doing EZ curls i left wrist was almost painful. Not felt that before without the assistances of T-bullets.

So if I had a training intensity gauge I think I'm hitting it pretty hard unassisted at the moment!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well was going to train today! But Hams are bit sore from deads yesterday so probably not best idea to squat today!

Oddly I've had no really soreness in lower back so seems leg did most of work yesterday... Not sure if that means form was better or worse?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well legs still lightly sore from back so decided to do chest / shoulders. But to make up for missing leg I decided to do a set of clean and press's (if thats what they are called? basically a dead lift to a a overhead press lol.

Well workout was something like this!

Overhead press: bar x 5, 40 x 5, 50 x 3, 50 x 2, 40 x 5

Clean and press: bar x 5, 40 x 5 x 2 (seen stars!) lol really out of breath!!

Db press: 14 x 12 x 2

smith bench: 20 x 10 x 2

Dips asst: 43 x 10 x 2, 14 x 7

My gosh the presses about killed me.. also decided to added so cardio in for first time in well probably two years??

Felt so UNFIT! 2 km on tread mill 14min 30 ish


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

renshaw said:


> had a quick look through posts on forum because i remember someone posted what I experienced today.
> 
> Massive forearms pump after dead lifting, I felt it whilst doing EZ curls i left wrist was almost painful.


Yeah, I had that when I did the Bodyweight Deadlift for reps. Forearms were pumped to f00k and burning like hell.

Thats reminded me, I need to do Bodyweigh Deadlift again, but this time using wrist-straps.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not had allot of time to update on here really!!

Erm hit 120 kg on squat x 5 yesterday with no knee pain!! So getting back up there in the numbers!

Increasing week in week out on shoulder press currently 52.5 x 4. Not a massive number but presses have always been weaker area. This is first time ever shoulders have over taken chest, although that could be down to doing shoulders first is lowering chest strength..

We'll see, overall strength is going up!! Added in cardio now just for general health.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hugged girlfriend yesterday when lifted arms shoulder felt like something was trapped and sent pain down side of me. Luckily it went straight away!

Guessing connected to yesterdays presses!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

150kg partial dead times five and wasn't at all a struggle!

Think could of added twentymore kg..

Also did 120kg dead times five.

So where to go from here?? Do i keep doing both or just focus on one??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Both ! Just alternate, great for building strength partials are for grip and from the floor

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Got two weeks off work so unsure best approach to use... Maybe just hit compounds every few days to shock body and hopefully increase strength as normally cannot get more then two workout per week.

Or might just keep doing personal best in repeats so hopefully they'll start to be average weights and continue as normal after then!

Will defo work on cardio as much as i can!

Any thoughts on best use of time? Maybe a new routine for two weeks...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith shoulders 30 x 5, 50 x 5, 50 x 5,55 x 3, 60 x 2

Clean and press 40 x 5 x 3 (Really got heart beating)

Standing BB shoulders press 50 x 3 x 3

Incline bench press smith 20 x 5, 50 x 5, 55 x 4, 57.5, 50 x 6

Well hit PB On all exercisers!

Not tried smith seated shoulder press before but rack was taken so did that as was surprised at the results!

Was still busy so had a go at clean and press's 

Then rack was free so did a few low reps lifts to just finish off.

When doing incline press felt a little pain in lower back.. and can still feel it now! So hopefully not done any damage 

Can feel todays workout out in my neck all way to calfs!!  Seems might be a good thing to miss it up!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good going!

Always feels good to hit a PB or 4!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

previous was around 57kg standing press.. So 60kg seated is quiet a jump.

Before i was stuck at about 15kg db seated for about six month. So decided to focus on it!

Shoulders are becoming my favorite exercise!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Oddly all today's doms i feel in my upper back!

Will see how much deads are effected today!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Partial deads: 120 x 7, 140 x 5, 150 x 5, 160 x 3

Deads: 70 x 8, 199 x 5, 70 x 10, 70 x 10.

Pull ups asst: 49 x 10 x 3

Row: 59 x 5, 73 x 5, 73 x 5, 73 x 5, 86 x 3

EZ Curls: 30 x 5 x 3

DB curls: 8 x 10, 10 x 10, 12 x 10, 8 x 10

EZ curls 20 x 10 x 3

Tricep Pushdowns: 50 x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 10 x 2

Was bloody tired after doing partial deads! But still another PB.

Now the choice is keep plugging away at partials until reach say 200. Then drop them for a few months and see if its helped out deads lifts at all? or just keep doing both because at the moment they are killing weight for deads.

or third option would be to swap partials to leg day? I'm guessing they'd replace Good mornings?

Any thoughts on the above guys!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Over hearing most stupid convi of two lads in McDonalds about there understanding of nutrition "i wish i had obesity as i cannot put on weight" don't think i need to say more.

Also in Mc Donald because girlfriend is doing a cycle ride to raise money for Ronalds children charity

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Split squat: 16 x 5, 24 x 5, 24 x 5, 28 x 5, 30 x 5

Cleans 45 x 5, 50 x 5, 55 x 5, 60 x 5, 62.5 x 5

Leg press: 77 x 5, 100 x 10, 120 x 5, 140 x 5

Calfs: 52 x 10, 77 x 5, 100 x 5, 77 x 5

Well today leg workout was a little different as squat rack was busy... So started with Split squat and never done any more then 12kg before so compared to that todays numbers are massive!

Can feel it in legs straight away really stretchers your legs.

Was still busy afterwards so thought I'd do comes cleans to finish of legs.

Anyways, I do need to look up what a Romanian dead lift is!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Struggling to spot the real difference between the conversational dead lift and Romanian


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Now I get it!!

Thanks Mark Rippetoe! All other video's online seem to start a Romanian dead lift from the floor.

[video=youtube;XowKMitOVNc]


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BB Press: bar x 5, 30 x 5, 40 x 5, 50 x 3, 55 x 3 (Allot less leg movement)

BB Bench: Bar x 10, 40 x 5, 60 x 6, 60 x 5

BB Incline: 40 x 10 x 3

Dip asst: 27 x 8 x 3

Tri extensions: 42 x 10 x 2, 62 x 10

Seated Dip: 52 x 10, 62 x 10 x 2

Woohoo! Bench was stuck at 40 - 50 area for as long as i can remember! I've completely dropped it for about two months and concentrated on shoulder press, then afterwards did few bench reps of 3x3 @ about 24kg DB plus inlcine 10 x 3 @ 12 kg DB. So when picked up bar today and hi that I was very suprised as not hit 60 kg since I first started training and only did bench press for 6 month LOL


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Partial deads: 60 x 10, 100 x 5, 130 x 5, 150 x 5, 160 x 5, 180 x 5

Deads: 70 x 10, 100 x 5, 140 x 1

Row: 66 x 10 x 3

DB single arm row: 18 x 10 x 3, 24 x 5

Curls + curl machine... million reps! Went at it like a 18 year old  (just to shock system)

Was meant to be hitting a PB of 170 on partials to day but added up weights wrong and did 180 x 5 ;P Fairly sure the 200 mile stone wont be to hard, but I'm aiming to keep going up in 10kgs for a couple more weeks untill i start to struggle.

After this i think I'll go back to full ROM deadlift and see how its helped me improve / if at all!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well not trained in over a week because forearm is killing... well not killing but when ever I've used it to say carry shopping bags back home it starts to burn!

Think should lay of the deads for a while! Hmmm.. or at least just lower the weight. Has anyone got any advice to work around this??? Have been getting massive pumps/burn in forearms lately after doing back workout followed by when hitting the curls.

Anyone else experienced this? if get zero replies might make a topic.. as not many people look at my journal lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've had this occassionally, but I've never been able to put my finger on what triggers it off.

Seems I happens a few times a year, but for no apparent reason. And it passes just as quick as it comes on.

Sorry, thats not much help really!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks lols.

At least its just not me.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

You do get massive forarm pumps od deads tho..not had bad forarms off it tho..but pound to a penny thats whats done it ren..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for reply wezo!!

Been slacking on updating of late!!

So will give quick update.. partial deads 190 x 5 PB.. did some 100 kg normal deads after in range of 12's.. this killed legs for squat so did .. 60 x 12.. 120 x 3.... 60 x 10 x 3

Apart from that all other numbers about same as always!  As said before.. working partials up higher then going to go for it in couple of months on deads.. see if it helped but overall working on shoulder press as it sucks!  Thats up from 16 kg DB to 60kg BB's so getting there!!

Still getting forearm pain could be massive jump in weight using partials? ? from 120 - 190


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done on your pb..is the forearm pain any better or same??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

wezo said:


> Well done on your pb..is the forearm pain any better or same??


A little less.. still there though!!

I've came to conclusion its grip related as curls and deads heavy depend on it..Maybe buildling muscle in that area/the burn is just worse? haha tried moving Bi's to legs day yesterday and it seemed to reduce the pain, but by end of set could feel it slightly.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Also on fly machine on high rep sets...

Getting feeling its going to show up more n more

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Horrible night sleep!

Of to work then to the gym...

I think this will be first time in months ive fitted three day split in to 7days!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Stilll felt same pain on deads at 160kg partials x 5 and 100 x 10 x 3 deads... wasn't when doing set but was around 5 seconds after wards and grip sort of "clawed" at end of it,,,

Tad annoying when i know can lift more but grip gives way!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Been stuck for time since last week..

So just did a blast of compounds deads, bench, standing press and a few curls.

Should hopeful have time for legs tomorrow... at least will of got all main exercisers in lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Training spot on for last couple of weeks.

Pain in forearm still present on curls. Started on rep 2... and had to drop weight to 6kg db! And could still feel it.

Since adjusted diet, my pump has been bigger and overall looking fuller

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Now for first time inside of left forearm is senseatibe to touch!!

How annoying is this.. think might av to stop training bis!!

Although on other hand in several years of training I never used to train them, only started since jan this year..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Better idea still...

Im going to start with a 1kg db, from lady section 20 x 3 ever work out and see if this has no pain...if so slowly build up weight.

Pretty much sport injury approach!

Might make seperate log of this as seen question asked many times to no response..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Im going to start with a 1kg db, from lady section


Make sure they're the pink ones ?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Lols defo dorsay!

Will make sure I make loudest grunts in gym also!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well yeasterday was first time did back workout without doing deads do hit few machines kept weights low with super slow negative.

The result?? Allot less doms then normal lols..

Keeping carbs pretty low.

Got some epistane and D-Rol what ivr read work together well, so might give it a crack for a month with theromgenic tabs, extra cardio and lower carbs

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well lowered carbs not strict macros just counting protein and restricting carbs where I can. Probably close to only 1/3 usally intake.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

H-Drol started today! 75/75/75 as gyno prone followed by 30/30/30/30 epistane..should help with extra gains and sort of the oestrogen levels!

Also slapping a fat burn /Thermogenic in their also.

Just hit the gym..Normal work out for shoulders n chest, but decided to drop weights and go higher reps to get cardio effect slightly, also added in some clean and presses too!

Wasnt anything special as feel wired as hell haha...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

did a fully body workout just about today as trained with girlfriend, so had to modify what I normal did as was short on time as was easier to train with her!

Split squat

Lunges

Clean and press

Pull ups

Pull ups for bi's

Dips

should be able to train again, Wednesday! So this workout had its advantages


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Ew took blend to bits today had to use screw driver to get to seal/washer.. and it was horrible fulll of slim, suprised im not dead!! Lol

Training going well, still seem to be packing more fat then anything else pfft

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

If your packing on too much fat for your liking increase cardio or reduce your calories


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Had a good weekend.. far to much beer!! for birthday.. that much in fact face has turned red .. grr

Yeasterday, sister turned up at 2pm with beer... then went to Red hot world buffet at 7pm seriously if there is one near you GO!!! Its over welling with the amount of food their from most of the world verities! think they claimed 140 dishes, only place I've been that had pizza, curry, hot dogs and noodles on one plate haha!! 

Got through 6 plates, tried to miss out carbs as much as possible and just eat all meat dishes. Mainly to not fill up rather then thinking of diet lol

followed by waking up half cut, going to dads and drinking as he wanted to then to girlfriends dads who want to go pub with his 5 kids and their partners.

Good day.. proper can see all pump has gone from body even in tight tshirt lol!!

Hopefully will be okay to train tomorrow before work and got a 60 hour week.. will take 3 days to recover.

Thought I'd write this in to make journal little more interesting.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well not trained ib 2 to 3 weeks as no long with missus and gone to sisters for now. 

Hopefully be baxk on training tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that dude, difficult times I'm sure.

Although your head won't be 110% on your training, I'd still get back into it ASAP, it'll probably help you through more than anything.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sad to hear Ren, but like dorse said keep your hand in at training might help take your mind of stuff if anything keep your chin up mate

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for that Loz and Dorsey.

Hit gym today...

Forearm pain didnt kick in at all.. pushed patital deads to 170kg. Worked up to weight with reps of 5,5,5,3,2,1 ended with big set of 15 @ 60kg slow reps.

Db row single arm

Seated machine row

Ez curls 3 x both grips

Thats about it!  was dripping with sweat as stupidly hot!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it Ren keep smiling

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I did enjoy it! Will keep it up.. only issue is to avoid when she trains as same gym, but her facebook points out when shes their so wont be an issue. 

Actually good that shes gone from once or twice in two a week max then maybe miss two weeks to hitting 4 days a week.

Seems shes using gym to help also.

Started cycle of pro horms h-drol for a week at 100mg and epi at 30 for 4 weeks.

(Started hdrol but stopped for few weeks for obvious reasons)

Amazing how much more money ive got. Lol

Im paying last months rent on old house, but she 'says' will give me bond when she leaves 15 august.

I see it this way, might call me dumb but if I dont pay it we'd lose bond... so I lose 250 my half.. so worth gambling 450 to get 500 back.

She cannot aford rent but covering bills as works but earns around 600 a month.

Asking for thoughts..

Also left my tv and ps3 souround sound there too.

So if I keep her sweet works in my favour.

Im not cold hearted enough to take that stuff and leave her in a house with no tv etc! Actualy includes sofas.

Shes trust worthy in past with money and brought up religious ly.

Hopefully she wont break my trust as would fcuk my relationship in future.

Am I being daft or what?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Db press

Incline db press

Shouler press seated

Dips

Chest press machine.

Shoulders fcked from working out yeasterday!! Assuming partial deads caused it? So only did one light set, probaly got time saturday so might do a should session then

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not trained at all since last entry pain from tenden is now appear to off gone and carrying things now has also gone.

Got a shed to reroof friday so will use that as test for if arms okay or not!

Rather then going to gym.

All looking positive 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

As previously posted not trained since July.. been resting tendon in arm and been on strong pain killers throughout..!

Decided yeasterday when jumped n scaled and weighted in at 72kg... dropped from 80kg that will start training again! allot of weight loss might of still happened even if was still trianing due to stress of break up and so forth.. but not hear to bore anyone with that!! LOLs.

I know what exercise I feel it in, deads and curls.. so obviously they are out the question!

yesterday I started on leg machines ext, curl and so on. Then tested arm with exercises that don't normally bother it, so went with DB chest press normal and incline and lat pull down.. felt no pain and nothing else today either! 

So going to keep it light and see where it takes me, hopefully will get a quick rebound in weight!! =P

Its not fully healed at all... but will, just stop at first sign of pain... will be first time my workouts will be leg focused overall lol

Wish me luck guys ;D


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Best of luck

As a person currently suffering an injury, and also in similar boat 'workouts will be leg focused', I feel I can appreciate where you are coming from with this.

Hope your road to recovery continues smoothly


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

adapt and overcome.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So since last post.. done about 3 sessions, its definatly any exercise that like curls that makes the area hurt! apart from that everthing else is okay, whats a good thing..

I have a week of work, so decided to train with mother finace what makes a change from normal comercial gym to be training @ Angel gym in Mansfield lol actually got told by doug to look this place up in the past! lol.

So yeasterday.. did shoulders and tri (with light chest) some reason tri's are killing today!!

As said before lost almost two stone.. so skinny ****er again! although never been big lmao!

Thanks cal and plod btw


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Back done today, deads, pull down, row and few other machine in a and around unsure of names 

Had a test on Bi's on about 5kg on preacher curl machine but tendon felt a pull around top end of sets.. so then tried hammer curls @ at wopping 2.5kg  anyways, didn't feel anything during the set although felt a obvious tightness afterwards.

starting to feel better now back training, that's for sure!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

On a side note i recorded me breaking up with Ex in here.. so here is final update and shows most of mates etc are wrong and there are good people you can trust in the world,

the bond for rental house was paid owned to me but it was in her name and money was going to her bank account. Obviously she said she'd give it me back but allot of people doubted that I'd ever see it again lol Reason she owed it was because even though i left I paid last months rent for her as she wouldn't of been able to aford bills plus rent, me being a nice guy and all and she promised to repay me when she has money from bond.

Well today she called to say she has my money and to meet her at the bank, not a massive amount of money but shows that I could still trust her and not all people are as bad as other try to make out 

Just saying!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Never had tricep doms but they been killing for days can hardly move arms or lightly touch them...

Welcome to training to hard after a few months gap  haha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hardest part by far is trying to get the food in ages.. appetite gone completely obviously this is alll down to stress and what not...

Come on body, respond 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

First proper leg session and can defo feel it!

Squat @ 110

Leg curl and ext @ 100

Leg press @ 160

Can already feel it so think im going to be unable to walk for next two days !!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Keep it up bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drink your cals ren...

little increments the same as your weights.. dont increase to quickly..

if youre stressed and it affects your body train less.

you will grow more.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheer matey will do so as your advice always worked in past! Will be buying my bulk protein at weekend and start again with oats peanut butter and banana!

Will drop back too two times a week after this week also.. just using week off as a bit of time to train more often to kick start the routine

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to see you posting again bud

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheer Loz! Spent past week as of work at gym doug recommend in my area.. you know what at hardcore body building gym they have less BB, plates and db then purr gym...

They had heavier ones..

This seemed odd lols. Anyways back to work and normal gym fron next week due to opening hours mainly!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try dropping protein to 1g per pound of bodyweight and fill up on carbs instead mate, theyre easier to consume, dont be frightened of dirty meals (your an ecto) BUT dont misabuse the advice and get fat tho. experiment and adjust!!!!

ive been watching george farrah vids.. whether i`m interpreting it all right i`m not sure yet lol, but ive been using this approach all year and it seems to be working well... my next step is to cut protein back and increase carbs too.. watching his vids just got me to realise what i`d stumbled upon does work.

ive spent years eating to clean, making life hard for myself, going to bed everynite feeling like foods coming out of my throat as i clean my teeth..

ive been on 5 meals a day for a year now too, its made no diff except i eat one less meal


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I think you've said you bit like me..

no training means you get hungry once every 12 hours? Well i do.. could be one meal a day.. so right now trying to get to 3-4 meals a day before give a crap about macros if I am completely honest!! Lol.. Just make sure they are all protein based and if lacking slapping in an extra shake.

Soon as stop feeling full bloated all time will start adding extra liquid meals in between..

I know where you are coming from matey with the above.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool bud...

i literally cannot wait to go on a cut...

ive been thinking of doing a cheat meal day thread.

on my cheat day i eat less...

i thought i`d be the only one but that sounds like you too..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha.. yesh!! I do get you on that one mate, it is funny how I've lost almost 2 stone most of it I'd say muscle if Im honest but strength isn't actually down that much from previous.

Just wish arm would heal I know what caused it though, 180kg partials @ 13 stone (5ft11) basically my muscles are stronger then tendons, but in that case how do you strengthen tendons? Or is that a genetic flaw in me where they develop allot slower?

Just looking on bulk powders site think I'm going to buy their all in one rather then just the whey, seems better value as contains leucine, creatine & glutamine and only works out about £7 more for 5kg!!

I normally forget about other supplements I'll admit it so at least this way will be taking without noticing. Also Myprotein one doesn't contain glutamine.

So will see if I notice any different I'm fairly sure i couldn't get a couple months worth of leucine, creatine & glutamine for £7 quid


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So weighed self today and now 75kg.. so this is what I expected 3 kg increase down to increased food and carb n water storage.. actually now look like been to gym once in my life  ha.

Hopefully can get to round 80kg mark where it noticable I train!! Lols

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not had much chance to really update...

Well, tendinitis in my arm is doing okay decided to train bi every session. With a EZ bar.. Zero weight added range of 5-10 area of reps all based on feel hopefully will help promote gradual improvement in tendon and super slow reps do give a pretty good pump and Doms.. So win win?

Who knows.. theres like almost zero topic's telling you what to do to carry on and how to adapt they all tell you to sit in a arm chair!! Bugger that, Good thing is when doing it slowly I can actually feel a slight pull so i know when to stop. Will see how it goes for a few weeks hopefully in my head I will be able to completely 3 sets of 12 with just bar.. if got zero improvement I will have to rethink!!

odd thing is this.. I sort of need to work out what angle stimulates the actually tendon? Bi curls pull it the most? But pull ups for Bi (curl grip) doesn't do anything??

Although not willing to do this exercise as the feel and control is not as good as normal curls just incase I am doing damage and cannot feel it.

Slowly building weights up in all other area's... probably about 20% down or so when go for it.. but been training at about 60% to see how i goes.

Defiantly better then not training at all!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Sickness bug


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Arm felt super solid today.. still been going with the EZ bar curls.. zero added weight.

Well thought would test my arm... DEADS.. 70 x 10.. no issue.. 100 x 5 ( no arm related issue ) went for next rep, hamstring pain! ffs!! Been limping around all day.

At least grip took the weight finished work out with Row, pull down, Db row.

76kg now, so weights going up still got the fat to trim from what was added with 6 months not training / half mast.. at least this year has been a learning curve and hopefully will be almost fully recovered starting next year.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought will post.. currently not doing any form of diet related work.. lols

But day consists of this on average..

either 5 eggs breakfast with toast or waffles.

Protein shake with oats

sarnie..

protein with oats

average dinner

either another protein with oats.

Not great but trying to get cals in. The shakes are 400ish kcals each so thats 1200 and 120g protein in there own and mainly drinking milk.

Is it just me or is this sounding allot like Crazycal? ha


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Knee started to hurt yeasterday and got worse in to the evening, Im guessing connected to pulling hamstring and I've been walking oddly on it, well skipping leg day and going for chest, shoulders and tris latter!! hopefully will be better and be able to train legs Friday or at weekend!

Do one now injuries... seriously?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well after the break up and all.. decided to restart driving lesson after 9 years since had them last, had first today.. and went perfectly and got told to book test for next slots whats about end of January! Very happy to hear this as hoped I'd remember some of before but seems remember almost all! =D

Guy doing lessons is ex police driver trainer and fire arm squad who said his standards are allot higher then the test, what makes when doing it seem easy =D

Anyways, gym tomorrow as of all weekend


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Legs today..

All machine as didnt squat because of knees...

Kept it light ish high rep pushed leg press a little higher.

Also did 5 sets of 10 of ez curls with 2.5kg added to each side. Zero pain! And did some 50kg assisted bicep pull ups 10 x 3 and no pain, maybe my tendinitis rehabilitation training plan is working!!



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Waiting been going up constantly from 74 to currently 77 kg this morning over a couple of months more the rebound effect.

So as seem to of worked out how to train arm low impact. Ive added in xtreme mass (t bullet clone, apprently)

So will keep updates added in with this product used in rehabilitation style way, I choose it because I think the water might give extra protection. We'll see! Dont expect massive weight increases as still be doing it the sensible way !

Latters 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well sticking with high reps low weight..

Yeasterday went: Deads 70 x 10, 90 x 5 x 5

Pull down 25 x 100 (Max on 1 minuter rest)

Row 25 x 73 ( felt arm pain)

DB 18kg bent over row 12 x 3

Plan is to slowly up weight and lower reps in to normal rep range!! see where I meet in the middle, Higher reps and lower weights gives me allot more control and feel of when doing to much on arm over doing heavy weight.

Hopefully this is helpful... Who knows!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Shoulder press standing bb 40 kg 5x5

Db chest prese 16 x 10 x 3

Chest press machine 25 x 45..

Felt pain so went home, seems chests is hardest to train!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

deads 60 x 8 x 10

Partial deads 110 x 5 x 3

Then erm... Pull downs, lat raises, Curls and hammer grip and wide grip pull ups.

All exercises that caused no issues with my arms


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hamstrings hurts each time after deads?? Could this be a form issue?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

it could be a good form thing mate, you are meant to be pulling with ALL those muscles down the back


----------

